# "North Star" 80 LeCab Build



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Been hunting for a 80's Lecab for about 6 years - lots of leads and about as many just-misses. Came real close 2 yrs ago (thanks to help from Brent - Mr Impala) - but dude still wouldn't come off the car. Then in Sept at the All That picnic in Toronto - Geoff (ONE8SEVEN) said he knew where there was one - in TORONTO. Now I been lookin all over the US - scanning ebay, hemmings, auto traders, craigslist, google, etc...never even thought one would ever make it up to Canada. (a week later Geoff found a SECOND one - in Ottawa!)

got it off a dude who's father bought it new and brought it back from Ohio in 1980...rarely drove it, painted it once about 10 yrs ago, then parked it...2 yrs ago the son was in the process of tearing it down for a real restoration...he broke up with his wife - lost his house...and the car sat outside under a tarp in a compound ever since

this is how we found it


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn I was waiting for that buildup thread Joe...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

the NEXT day went back and grabbed the car - 84k orig miles - all the parts were there cept rear side panels/armrests, rear seat...and the emblems/hood ornament...all that shit was at his wife's house - and she tossed it all in the garbage










but this was still there


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 04:04 PM~7364767
> *damn I was waiting for that buildup thread Joe...
> *


I had to wait till I got shit all appraised, insured, etc


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

floors are pretty bad....but rear quarters and trunk are perfect...doors have some issues along the inside bottoms...along with all the H+E conversion work in the rear wheel wells LOL - but even mint ones I've seen rust all to shit there  

frame is in amazing shape - I gotta take a pic of the frame re-enforcement H+E does on these :0 ...but we're gonna wrap/mold a 90 frame anyway


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

tryin to keep up with Jerm at 90mph was kinda nerve-wracking :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

back at the shop - gettin it ready to go to the tin man for full floors - pinch to pinch rocker to rocker out of a mint southern 90 donor car


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

strippin the 90 down - needs to go to the tin man first


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

This is going to be a good one, congrats Joe.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 27 2007, 04:29 PM~7364984
> *This is going to be a good one, congrats Joe.
> *


thanks Asif - its gonna be prob 2 years before she's done


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 27 2007, 02:29 PM~7364984
> *This is going to be a good one, congrats Joe.
> *


x2
dont get stallin on progress pics now
nice ride Joe gonna be swangin  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 27 2007, 03:06 PM~7364788
> *I had to wait till I got shit all appraised, insured, etc
> *


I hear you bro but we all know that this LeCab is gonna be off the hook for sure...Way to put it down Joe...


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 27 2007, 05:34 PM~7365026
> *thanks Asif - its gonna be prob 2 years before she's done
> *


I'm sure that this car will be magazine cover material forsure. Can't wait to see it in person when its all done


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

awesome :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 27 2007, 05:16 PM~7364874
> *tryin to keep up with Jerm at 90mph was kinda nerve-wracking  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



90mph shit we where goin slow because of traffic..LOL... once again man nice find and i KNOW this ride will be one bad mother fucker....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice shit Joe, I know you have been wanting one of these for awhile now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

beautiful, congrats on the find. :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 27 2007, 06:56 PM~7366305
> *beautiful, congrats on the find. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 so whos this tin man u speak of


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

nice find


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE BRO!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

MORE<MORE<MORE!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Got'ta love it. :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

:thumbsup: good find Joe...cant wait for the rest of the pics


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 27 2007, 02:12 PM~7364838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wish biaritz had done the conversions, HE all rust along the rain gutters and wheel wells, and the buckets are overly complicated for nothing


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Rollerz Only.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Is it going to be ready for the Luxurious picnic in July this summer ? Going to be a fun project :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Wow to think all along there was one right here in Ohio lol, nice find man that is my dream build. Make sure to keep the pics comin, and btw I dig that dually too


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 27 2007, 10:15 PM~7368864
> *Is it going to be ready for the Luxurious picnic in July this summer ? Going to be a fun project  :thumbsup:
> *


Naw bro...Don't want to talk for my friend Joe but I think it's a project that will come out in 2 years or so...Watch out when it comes out though... :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 27 2007, 08:39 PM~7367326
> *x2 so whos this tin man u speak of
> *


thanks everyone - I'd still be lookin if it wasnt for Geoff givin up the contact - big props to him :biggrin: 

the tin man I'm uisng is a guy down here in Niagara - he only works with 5,6,7 chevy rags...a good friend got me in there...as soon as he's done the 57 rag he's doin right now.....I'm next in line :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 28 2007, 12:01 AM~7369351
> *Naw bro...Don't want to talk for my friend Joe but I think it's a project that will come out in 2 years or so...Watch out when it comes out though... :biggrin:
> *


yeah I'm lookin at a 2 year build - take my time and take care of every detail...couple years ago I got inspired by a certain build outta Van  ...gonna try my best to take it to that level


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 11:38 AM~7372613
> *yeah I'm lookin at a 2 year build - take my time and take care of every detail...couple years ago I got inspired by a certain build outta Van   ...gonna try my best to take it to that level
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: 
i need to make a trip up north :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 27 2007, 02:29 PM~7364984
> *This is going to be a good one, congrats Joe.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Can't believe you posted it.. :0 :0 :0 
Its a super solid project. Can't wait to see it done.

I guess we'll have to start calling you the caddy man!!! So far 3 nice ones.. And I say 3 because the lecab is nice already.. you're just making it better










So does that mean Jerm is going to post more of his secret :0 :0 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN, THATS A GREAT FIND, I KNOW YOU REALLY DONT WANT IT AFTER LOOKING FOR ONE FOR SO LONG, I'LL BE GLAD TO TAKE IT OFF YOUR HANDS :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 1 2007, 09:01 AM~7380162
> *Can't believe you posted it..    :0  :0  :0
> Its a super solid project.  Can't wait to see it done.
> 
> ...



i dont think Jerm will ever post up a thread on all of his secret projects.....o did i just say that... :biggrin: ... i will see you this saturday Joe....


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 1 2007, 05:23 PM~7384461
> *]i dont think Jerm will ever post up a thread on all of his secret projects.....o did i just say that... :biggrin: ... i will see you this saturday Joe....
> *



You have great start on this ride Joe. Cant wait to see it done! 
:cheesy: 


I agree Jerm... will never post what he has under his sleeve.. :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Joe, are these the only pics we'll see until its done ? :0 :0 

Jerm doesn't know I've already seen the pics of his car(s) :0 :0 now he does :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 2 2007, 08:36 AM~7389775
> *Joe, are these the only pics we'll see until its done ? :0  :0
> 
> Jerm doesn't know I've already seen the pics of his car(s)  :0  :0    now he does  :biggrin:
> *



Which car????

:dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice find, i lovem.....my next rag will be a lecab :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 2 2007, 11:49 AM~7390149
> *Which car????
> 
> :dunno:
> *



The gold PT cruiser with the spare on the back is one of them :0 :0 Last I seen it had no roof  

But Joes new toy is a better car to have no roof on. :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 2 2007, 10:36 AM~7389775
> *Joe, are these the only pics we'll see until its done ? :0  :0
> 
> Jerm doesn't know I've already seen the pics of his car(s)  :0  :0    now he does  :biggrin:
> *


nah I got more pics - just need to resize...mostly boring wiring tear down pics outta the 90 though 

trust me - any pics you've seen of Jerm's projects are prob 6 months and 3 cars behind :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 11:06 PM~7368755
> *I wish biaritz had done the conversions, HE all rust along the rain gutters and wheel wells, and the buckets are overly complicated for nothing
> *


I've never seen Biaritz work up close....but damn you'd think H+E woulda at least rattle can'd the welds back then :dunno:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Mar 2 2007, 12:06 PM~7390245
> *nice find, i lovem.....my next rag will be a lecab :thumbsup:
> *


thats funny - my next project was a 61 rag...then this came up outta the blue and changed everything

61 rags are my fave impala :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 2 2007, 12:49 PM~7390149
> *Which car????
> 
> :dunno:
> *



i was goin to ask that same question...lol..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 2 2007, 11:00 AM~7390675
> *I've never seen Biaritz work up close....but damn you'd think H+E woulda at least rattle can'd the welds back then  :dunno:
> *


and hired better welders lol


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Mar 2 2007, 10:58 AM~7390654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)

i cant see da pics, can u re up em please??


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Mar 4 2007, 04:16 PM~7404253
> *i cant see da pics, can u re up em please??
> *


same here... how about photobucket?? :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

wtf happen to all the pics???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 5 2007, 11:20 AM~7410163
> *wtf happen to all the pics???
> *


Imageshack doesn't host direct link to forums anymore...Shit I lost over 150 pics in my buildups... :uh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2007, 12:38 PM~7410291
> *Imageshack doesn't host direct link to forums anymore...Shit I lost over 150 pics in my buildups... :uh:
> *


FUCK IMAGESHACK :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

fixed :biggrin: 

here's a pic of the floors


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 1 2007, 09:01 AM~7380162
> *Can't believe you posted it..    :0  :0  :0
> Its a super solid project.  Can't wait to see it done.
> 
> ...


i love that ride


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

but I got some CLEAN metal comin soon


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

and some updated wiring


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

damn shame to cut this 90 up - fucker is mint


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

all i see is red Xs


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 5 2007, 05:08 PM~7412131
> *all i see is red Xs
> *


really? I redid em all on the layitlow uploader???? I can see em


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 5 2007, 06:45 PM~7412390
> *really? I redid em all on the layitlow uploader???? I can see em
> *


shit man i cant....and im on my home computer...shitty for me i guess...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 5 2007, 04:47 PM~7412402
> *shit man i cant....and im on my home computer...shitty for me i guess...
> *


put your fucking glasses on big guy... :0  :biggrin: j/k


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 5 2007, 04:00 PM~7411703
> *damn shame to cut this 90 up - fucker is mint
> 
> 
> ...


funk it,cut it up joe...waat's up,how did that 90' with the 5.0 work out......runing good ?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 7 2007, 05:21 PM~7429863
> *funk it,cut it up joe...waat's up,how did that 90' with the 5.0 work out......runing good ?
> *


still parked - he got it safety'd - just waitin on the Drive Clean from Egg  

thanks for that hookup :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 5 2007, 03:00 PM~7411703
> *damn shame to cut this 90 up - fucker is mint
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT THE SAME 90 YOU PICKED UP ABOUT 3 YRS AGO FROM CHICAGO??


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Mar 7 2007, 05:32 PM~7429984
> *IS THAT THE SAME 90 YOU PICKED UP ABOUT 3 YRS AGO FROM CHICAGO??
> *


nope - this ones from Virginia...the one I used the clip and seats for my gold one


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Subscribed !


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

lucky mann :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 5 2007, 01:56 PM~7411670
> *but I got some CLEAN metal comin soon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 7 2007, 06:29 PM~7429948
> *still parked - he got it safety'd - just waitin on the Drive Clean from Egg
> 
> thanks for that hookup  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



your paper work is ready Joe ... hit me up if you want...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks to Mr Impala - one missing piece to the puzzle is taken care of :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 10 2007, 11:30 PM~7452772
> *your paper work is ready Joe ... hit me up if you want...
> *


 :biggrin: I'll be payin a visit this week


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 12 2007, 06:21 PM~7463194
> *thanks to Mr Impala - one missing piece to the puzzle is taken care of  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



is it just my computer ?? but all i see is red Xs...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 5 2007, 04:00 PM~7411703
> *damn shame to cut this 90 up - fucker is mint
> 
> 
> ...


gotta do what u gotta do


----------



## RAWDOGS_BITCH (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 27 2007, 01:58 PM~7364722
> *Been hunting for a 80's Lecab for about 6 years - lots of leads and about as many just-misses. Came real close 2 yrs ago (thanks to help from Brent - Mr Impala) - but dude still wouldn't come off the car. Then in Sept at the All That picnic in Toronto - Geoff (ONE8SEVEN) said he knew where there was one - in TORONTO. Now I been lookin all over the US - scanning ebay, hemmings, auto traders, craigslist, google, etc...never even thought one would ever make it up to Canada. (a week later Geoff found a SECOND one - in Ottawa!)
> 
> got it off a dude who's father bought it new and brought it back from Ohio in 1980...rarely drove it, painted it once about 10 yrs ago, then parked it...2 yrs ago the son was in the process of tearing it down for a real restoration...he broke up with his wife - lost his house...and the car sat outside under a tarp in a compound ever since
> ...


Anyone have a lineup on any other Lecabs that are available??? I've been searching forever and have missed a few just by a couple days. Thanks!


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

can't wait for some updates? nice ass find!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAWDOGS_BITCH_@Mar 15 2007, 04:02 PM~7485039
> *Anyone have a lineup on any other Lecabs that are available??? I've been searching forever and have missed a few just by a couple days. Thanks!
> *


most people won't give em up - I paid a big finders fee on mine


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 10:53 AM~7490488
> *most people won't give em up - I paid a big finders fee on mine
> *


no shit ,,, :biggrin: gotta to what cha gots to do
TTT bro , pics of anything really , lets see that hess reinforcement for pg 5 , or any


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

keep those pics comin :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

been busy as hell with work....not too much goin on build-wise...still strippin the 90, labelling the wiring and sendin shit to the chrome plater


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I know....boring tedious shit


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

someone pm'd where my conv switch was - on the dash or under the steering wheel


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

someone else pm'd asking about the fleetwood in the background - its an 85 and NOT for sale


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

close-up pic of Donny Barleys switch front tail? :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 05:27 PM~7492787
> *someone else pm'd asking about the fleetwood in the background - its an 85 and NOT for sale
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOUR SHOP I'VE NEVER SEEN IT SO PACKED, COURSE ITS BEEN 3 YEARS!! :uh:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 04:22 PM~7492763
> *I know....boring tedious shit
> 
> 
> ...


\\

you slapping the complete rolling frame right ! 
:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 12 2007, 06:21 PM~7463194
> *thanks to Mr Impala - one missing piece to the puzzle is taken care of  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Mar 16 2007, 07:46 PM~7493501
> *close-up pic of Donny Barleys switch front tail? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn bro that car is gonna be bad ass ,,,,I cant wait to see it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 05:27 PM~7492787
> *someone else pm'd asking about the fleetwood in the background - its an 85 and NOT for sale
> 
> 
> ...


that 85 is clean as fuck too...And I mean CLEAN... :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2007, 10:00 PM~7493854
> *that 85 is clean as fuck too...And I mean CLEAN... :biggrin:
> *


yup seen it with my own eyes , :biggrin:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

They are getting very hard to find, I would do that car all original.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 5 2007, 03:00 PM~7411703
> *damn shame to cut this 90 up - fucker is mint
> 
> 
> ...



To make an omelette you gotta break a few eggs.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Mar 17 2007, 08:26 AM~7496077
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: LUCKY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Mar 16 2007, 04:50 PM~7492633
> *keep those pics comin :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

can't wait to see progress on this bitch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

nice


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

damn cant wait to see that bitch done i kno how yall ****** get down :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

A NEWBIE WILL SEE THAT CAR AND SAY DAM THAT SHITS TO MUCH MONEY TO FIX UP 
A REAL RIDER WILL SAY DAM HOW AM I GETTING IT HOME
TO ALL YOU NEWBIES ITS NOT HOW MUCH ITS GONA COST YOU ITS HOW MUCH HEART YO HAVE
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

I still say hes got his work cut out from him on this ride but like you say its all about heart and dedication to completing the ride to satisfaction ....not about the deneros gettin droped on the ride.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

sorry - no progress lately been swamped with work but I gotta have both rides stripped and to the tin man by May 1st or I lose my spot for another 6 - 8 months 

...and so far only the 90 is close


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 09:20 AM~7666300
> *sorry - no progress lately been swamped with work but I gotta have both rides stripped and to the tin man by May 1st or I lose my spot for another 6 - 8 months
> 
> ...and so far only the 90 is close
> *


 :0 better get on the ball


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

you gotta good clean start. keep it up


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 04:27 PM~7492787
> *someone else pm'd asking about the fleetwood in the background - its an 85 and NOT for sale
> 
> 
> ...



NOT FOR SALE :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Apr 11 2007, 08:56 PM~7670536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  


u can do ittttttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 27 2007, 05:16 PM~7364874
> *tryin to keep up with Jerm at 90mph was kinda nerve-wracking  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha i see eggs and jeremy were towin 4 you homie


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Apr 17 2007, 11:36 AM~7711985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tha average man would see this and say fuck it!...........but a real man would think he just won tha lottery! :biggrin:
lookin good bro!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

WHEN YOU DONE BUILDING THIS LeCAB......SALE IT TO ME OK!!!!!!!  ...IM NOT KIDDING!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

cant wait to see this done


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 02:38 PM~7711990
> *haha i see eggs and jeremy were towin 4 you homie
> *



we tow for all the ghetto celebs....


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Apr 17 2007, 11:48 PM~7716250
> *we tow for all the ghetto celebs....
> *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

REAL NICE FIND!


----------



## lidboy (Jun 30, 2006)

YES INDEED IT WAS I NICE FIND, HOPE ITS BUILT RIGHT , MAKE SURE TO GO ALL OUT ON IT, SHET EVEN MURAL THE BELLY AND THE FRAM WITH PINSTRIPES. GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILT AND BUILT IT YOUR WAY YOUR STYLE ITS YOUR CAR!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

no progress lately - just stripping down cars for May 1st  

thanks for all the comments :biggrin: 

its gonna be built right - real clean, traditional - but with a few surprises


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 20 2007, 10:39 AM~7735032
> *no progress lately - just stripping down cars for May 1st
> 
> thanks for all the comments  :biggrin:
> ...


id expect nuthin less from u joe


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 04:27 PM~7492787
> *someone else pm'd asking about the fleetwood in the background - its an 85 and NOT for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 uk love it!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 04:27 PM~7492787
> *someone else pm'd asking about the fleetwood in the background - its an 85 and NOT for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 opps i love it!!! nice find!!!! cant wait for pics!


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

we all know you've done some progress....so post those pics :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jun 6 2007, 12:20 AM~8050449
> *we all know you've done some progress....so post those pics :biggrin:
> *


I wish - missed the Dec 1 deadline to the tin man - then the May 1st...waitin for my turn now


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 03:27 PM~7492787
> *someone else pm'd asking about the fleetwood in the background - its an 85 and NOT for sale
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Jun 7 2007, 09:57 AM~8058808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats some damn motivation right there :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Jun 7 2007, 08:57 AM~8058808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one i found in KY that went to UT, i heard Spank sold it to a guy in Northern CA... you own it now?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 7 2007, 02:24 PM~8061034
> *This is the one i found in KY that went to UT, i heard Spank sold it to a guy in Northern CA... you own it now?
> *


Thought it looked familiar :dunno:


----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

still in the waitin process...so I'm sending the rack out for some metal repair...and then chrome


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 23 2007, 01:28 PM~8372032
> *still in the waitin process...so I'm sending the rack out for some metal repair...and then chrome
> 
> 
> ...


CAR IS GONNA COME OUT GOOD LIKE YOUR OTHER ONE,I HOPE YOU GET INTOUCH WITH THAT FOOL THAT DIDNT SEND YOUR SHIT, CAUSE THAT HOLDS UP THE PROCESS OF WHAT YOU NEED TO DO


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

hellz yeah


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

TTT nice find :thumbsup:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 23 2007, 04:28 PM~8372032
> *still in the waitin process...so I'm sending the rack out for some metal repair...and then chrome
> 
> 
> ...


hey Joe i got ur message i was workin and i ust got home 3 am fuckin nites....shitty... i will call you about that piece in the morning.... later man..


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

cant wait to see this "lady" come through...... Keep it up!


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER (Feb 7, 2007)

Bad Ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

i know this cars gonna be unreal, looking forward to seeing this buildup :biggrin:


----------



## 71383cut (Jan 1, 2007)

Keep them progress pics comin good luck with the build


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by different_@Jul 29 2007, 07:43 PM~8420798
> *i know this cars gonna be unreal, looking forward to seeing this buildup  :biggrin:
> *


x2  joe always builds sick ass caddys :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

not much going on - getting the header on the rack re-done...mine was missing the lower lip right across - rotted out. 

Big thanks to Skip for letting me take some spy pics of his LeCab rack so my guy has something to work from


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

GONNA BE KILLEN EM :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Keep up the hard work Joe I guess will see eachother at scrape.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 31 2007, 03:07 PM~8437615
> *Keep up the hard work Joe I guess will see eachother at scrape.
> *


 :biggrin: I'll be there - maybe puttin the gold one back together so I got somethin to CRUISE (as I watch another summer ...go...by)


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That be great I've yet to see the car in person :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BROTHER


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 1 2007, 03:32 PM~8447663
> *LOOKING GOOD BROTHER
> *


sup Big B :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

picked up a 92 parts car - with all the tan interior pieces I need :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

what's the lecab looking like? any progress/updates?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn were does everybody find complete 90 parts cars :angry: :biggrin: that lecab's gonna come out clean though :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 29 2007, 09:37 AM~8668654
> *picked up a 92 parts car - with all the tan interior pieces I need  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Aug 29 2007, 01:20 PM~8669596
> *what's the lecab looking like?  any progress/updates?
> *


just tearin her down - and waiting for my metal guy


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 29 2007, 09:01 PM~8673875
> *damn were does everybody find complete 90 parts cars :angry:  :biggrin: that lecab's gonna come out clean though :thumbsup:
> *


mostly local finds - auto traders, craigslists etc

traded a set of wires for the tan one...and got the triple black one beside it for $750

you need one Pete and Westside Hydraulics in Buffalo's always sittin on at least 2 or 3


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 1 2007, 12:34 PM~8691757
> *mostly local finds - auto traders, craigslists etc
> 
> traded a set of wires for the tan one...and got the triple black one beside it for $750
> ...


dont forget us over here at EGGZ CUSTOM FAB... we are sittin on a few too......


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Sep 1 2007, 02:31 PM~8692449
> *dont forget us over here at EGGZ CUSTOM FAB... we are sittin on a few too......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT....

any updates?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

just got the new engine....


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 21 2007, 12:55 PM~8840517
> *just got the new engine....
> *



so you did get the 2.2L outa that sunfire eh.... that lecab is goin to be great on gas with that new motor....


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 29 2007, 10:37 AM~8668654
> *picked up a 92 parts car - with all the tan interior pieces I need  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 sup joe , b careful w/ the door on the etnies van :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 22 2007, 09:43 PM~8849264
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hey dont you have some lowers to be putting on... get off here and get to work..lol


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 22 2007, 12:04 PM~8847183
> *sup joe , b careful w/ the door on the etnies van :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

Coming along eh Joe.. what color you got in mind?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

black w/ tan side panels, int and top :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice combo. will look killer.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

big thanks to Pete (westsidehydros) for runnin the new motor up over the border :biggrin: 

......and Skip/Big Egg for the 90 seats and conv header piece 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 16 2007, 01:45 AM~9011139
> *big thanks to Pete (westsidehydros) for runnin the new motor up over the border  :biggrin:
> 
> ......and Skip/Big Egg for the 90 seats and conv header piece
> ...



hey joe dont forget to thank the engine hoist that helped get the engine outa the back of the truck....LOL

and no prob with the help bringin up the seats man you know that


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS CAR DONE AND IN PERSON ALTHOUGH IM NOT THE ONLY ONE, IM SURE, NICE BUILD JOE :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

ANY UPDATED PICS??


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

was trying to keep the motor I was usin under wraps...but seems like everyone knows already now anyway...so here's a pic before I started tearin it down for chrome 



:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

:0 ........................... :biggrin: nice :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 1 2007, 11:34 AM~9130140
> *was trying to keep the motor I was usin under wraps...but seems like everyone knows already now anyway...so here's a pic before I started tearin it down for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 1 2007, 12:34 PM~9130140
> *was trying to keep the motor I was usin under wraps...but seems like everyone knows already now anyway...so here's a pic before I started tearin it down for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Vtec? Good choice for fuel economy Joe :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 4 2007, 12:59 PM~9151165
> *Is that a Vtec? Good choice for fuel economy Joe :biggrin:
> *


05 Northstar


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 12:43 PM~9157444
> *05 Northstar
> *


no thats true baller satus rite there..... 05 northstar in a Le Cab


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 12:43 PM~9157444
> *05 Northstar
> *



Don't listen to topless go for the Toyota VVT-i engines better on gas by far lol :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 16 2007, 05:20 PM~7492471
> *no shit ,,,  :biggrin: gotta to what cha gots to do
> TTT  bro , pics of anything really ,  lets see that hess reinforcement for pg 5 , or any
> *


sorry - forgot about posting the H+E frame "reinforcement"


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

just p/u some reading material 
:uh:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 09:36 PM~9162085
> *just p/u some reading material
> :uh:
> 
> ...


lol..good luck with that.. :uh:


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9162005
> *sorry - forgot about posting the H+E frame "reinforcement"
> 
> 
> *


that should be good enough to 3 wheel :biggrin: ....................coming along nice joe,that motor is impressive


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Nov 5 2007, 04:57 PM~9159589
> *no thats true baller satus rite there..... 05 northstar in a Le Cab
> *


great for gas hopping :biggrin:


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

i didnt even think those motors could work in anything other then a newer caddy...i thought the ecm has to be registered and always updated with a northstar vin to work..


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@Nov 9 2007, 01:07 AM~9188221
> *i didnt even think those motors could work in anything other then a newer caddy...i thought the ecm has to be registered and always updated with a northstar vin to work..
> *


got a local guy that does custom wiring harness's - he's already done a couple fwd northstar conversions - said he can wire the 05 ecm to run the motor...never said anything about VINS. Worse case scenario I can get a fuel inj system/intake off CHRFAB to make her work

but this motor has never been in a car - its a GM "take off" ...pulled off the line, dyon'd, tested and put in a warehouse


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 9 2007, 02:01 PM~9191619
> *got a local guy that does custom wiring harness's - he's already done a couple fwd northstar conversions - said he can wire the 05 ecm to run the motor...never said anything about VINS. Worse case scenario I can get a fuel inj system/intake off CHRFAB to make her work
> 
> but this motor has never been in a car - its a GM "take off" ...pulled off the line, dyon'd, tested and put in a warehouse
> *



Yo JOE! explain the take off man ,I never understood that ,be like nos parts? 

N E ways ,,, let me know if you need some panels made , Im workin on a few sets and they keep comin out better, plus im gonna make one piece stainless hopefully too :cheesy: 

could hook you up cheep , id love to have a set I made on a lecab :biggrin: 

too bad we got the same border problems on opposite side ,oh well


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 9 2007, 01:01 PM~9191619
> *got a local guy that does custom wiring harness's - he's already done a couple fwd northstar conversions - said he can wire the 05 ecm to run the motor...never said anything about VINS. Worse case scenario I can get a fuel inj system/intake off CHRFAB to make her work
> 
> but this motor has never been in a car - its a GM "take off" ...pulled off the line, dyon'd, tested and put in a warehouse
> *


kick ass....if dude has done them before thats player...i have seen those 05 motors go for cheap when the gaskets go out...i just always heard the vin thing is just to much of a hassle to fuck with....i cant wait to see that shit done....peace


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 9 2007, 02:01 PM~9191619
> *got a local guy that does custom wiring harness's - he's already done a couple fwd northstar conversions - said he can wire the 05 ecm to run the motor...never said anything about VINS. Worse case scenario I can get a fuel inj system/intake off CHRFAB to make her work
> 
> but this motor has never been in a car - its a GM "take off" ...pulled off the line, dyon'd, tested and put in a warehouse
> *


I did a custom harness for a supra motor to lexus transplant,took 18 hours and it was a shit load of work.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 07:23 PM~9162005
> *sorry - forgot about posting the H+E frame "reinforcement"
> 
> 
> *


Thats it, thats the only rienforcement on the whole car?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 9 2007, 05:43 PM~9192662
> *Yo JOE!      explain the take off man ,I never understood that ,be like nos parts?
> 
> N E ways ,,, let me know if you need some panels made , Im workin on a few sets and they keep comin out better, plus im gonna make one piece stainless hopefully too :cheesy:
> ...


hey Brett - yeah the border shit is a pain in the ass - been waiting over 3 years for my waiver

I have one piece long panels already, but gonna need a short set done (in front of rear wheel well)...also need a full set for another coupe I'm 90ing to sell. I have all the stock panels...I can get em over to Pete. PM me your # and we can set it up

take off is shit they take off the assembly line in the plant...they run tests on them and then they get warehoused and go to auction 2-3 times/year...or get donated to schools etc.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

more pics, joe?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 9 2007, 08:48 PM~9194030
> *I did a custom harness for a supra motor to lexus transplant,took 18 hours and it was a shit load of work.
> *


yeah - he quoted me $1200 - $2000 (ecm included)...I'm bettin it ain't easy


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 9 2007, 08:49 PM~9194033
> *Thats it, thats the only rienforcement on the whole car?
> *


on the frame - yeah

they welded in two bars behind the door jams (to the floor)


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 10 2007, 06:06 PM~9199036
> *more pics, joe?
> *


have a bunch on my camera I need to upload - hopefully later this weekend


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9162005
> *sorry - forgot about posting the H+E frame "reinforcement"
> 
> 
> *


Damn Homie, your reinforcement looks even beefy'r than mine !!!!










:0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Joe...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 10 2007, 06:13 PM~9199070
> *on the frame - yeah
> 
> they welded in two bars behind the door jams (to the floor)
> *


i wanna see those! :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

went to visit my rack at the chrome shop last week :biggrin: 

header - 1st copper dip











they rebuilt the lip on the underside and the rot in the corners


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

some of the finished parts





















if you ever seen a lecab rack up close (or most of conversion work) the welds are brutal...these guys grinded off the old welds, layed in new ones, filled in missing areas etc. The best chrome shop I've ever used - THANKS Dave :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

speakin of chrome - another missing piece to the puzzle is on its way to the chrome shop - thanks again to Brent (Mr Impala) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

more teardown pics


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

clean donor metal :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kai have it :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Joe nice progreess with the caddy, loven it ...lookin realll nice !


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good homie


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 03:04 PM~9210183
> *some of the finished parts
> 
> 
> ...




MMMMMMM CHROME!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

MMMMMMM - RUST :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

when people do the 90 body swap there's a few diff in the firewalls

1980


1990


usually you see people cut and weld in the 90 pieces...my tin guy says he wants to swap out the whole firewall esp to replace the door pillars on the pass side


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 11 2007, 09:48 PM~9206189
> *i wanna see those! :0
> *


ypu can see em in the pic a couple posts back

here's a pic with the custom H+E vinyl work removed


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 10:57 PM~9213727
> *when people do the 90 body swap there's a few diff in the firewalls
> 
> 1980
> ...


Sounds like your tin guy wants to do it the right way. I like guys like that no half stepping.My bodyshop guy is the same.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

complete 90's wiring frt to back - tagged n labelled for a nightmare to come sometime next year


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 12:04 PM~9210183
> *some of the finished parts
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CHROME!! :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:0 this is going to be one clean lecab.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

this is gonna be one hell of a lecab :0 cant wait wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 03:04 PM~9210183
> *some of the finished parts
> 
> 
> ...


shit I'm just glad you're happy man cause those guys always did awsome work for us...That LeCab of yours will be off the hook when it's done man...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 10:03 PM~9213791
> *complete 90's wiring frt to back - tagged n labelled for a nightmare to come sometime next year
> 
> 
> *


all that wiring looks very discouraging i still gotta get all mine out of my donor car


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

looking good mr wing... :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Can you post up pics of the wheel wells and where the rack mounts to, im just interested at what they did a h&e. Car is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## CANADIAN THUG (Nov 11, 2007)

this car looks great . i hope i get to see it when it rolls out and hits the streets.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

X2 


> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Nov 13 2007, 06:57 AM~9216813
> *all that wiring looks very discouraging i still gotta get all mine out of my donor car
> *


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 13 2007, 08:17 PM~9220624
> *Can you post up pics of the wheel wells and where the rack mounts to, im just interested at what they did a h&e. Car is looking good :biggrin:
> *


you don't want to see it...

the detail and craftmanship is just so far out of our league, its hard to even imagine all the man hours it musta took !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[in the fire wall theres a few diffs
i just cut a square where the circle is for the speed o cable to feed the computer brain :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 12:07 PM~9210201
> *speakin of chrome - another missing piece to the puzzle is on its way to the chrome shop - thanks again to Brent (Mr Impala)  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 yes sir gotz to have that!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 09:57 PM~9213727
> *when people do the 90 body swap there's a few diff in the firewalls
> 
> 1980
> ...


shit joe, theres not that much of a difference, i wouldnt worry over that! I just see the harness hole is different is that it?


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 1 2007, 12:34 PM~9130140
> *was trying to keep the motor I was usin under wraps...but seems like everyone knows already now anyway...so here's a pic before I started tearin it down for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Joe I forgot to ask you this when I was at your shop but what tranny are you going to use because the northstar engine is out of a fwd car no, are the bell housings the same as a newer rwd trans or :dunno:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Nov 19 2007, 11:06 PM~9262358
> *Hey Joe I forgot to ask you this when I was at your shop but what tranny are you going to use because the northstar engine is out of a fwd car no, are the bell housings the same as a newer rwd trans or  :dunno:
> *



there are RWD caddys with that engine in them......


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 03:07 PM~9210201
> *speakin of chrome - another missing piece to the puzzle is on its way to the chrome shop - thanks again to Brent (Mr Impala)  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Nov 19 2007, 10:06 PM~9262358
> *Hey Joe I forgot to ask you this when I was at your shop but what tranny are you going to use because the northstar engine is out of a fwd car no, are the bell housings the same as a newer rwd trans or  :dunno:
> *


its a RWD like Egg said...out of an 05 STS. Trying to see if I can use the same tranny (50L50 5 spd auto). Not sure if it can work with linkages etc yet

but they make tranny conversion kits for the FWD northstars too


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD uffin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 13 2007, 07:17 PM~9220624
> *Can you post up pics of the wheel wells and where the rack mounts to, im just interested at what they did a h&e. Car is looking good :biggrin:
> *


from what I can tell H+E cut the tops off the wheel wells, swapped each side, flipped them over ...and welded them back in :uh:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 18 2007, 03:51 PM~9253644
> *shit joe, theres not that much of a difference, i wouldnt worry over that! I just see the harness hole is different is  that it?
> *


there's a few extra holes in the 80's that you don't need (ie accel linkage)...he's just kinda crazy when it comes to replacing metal...wants to make it look as stock/untouched as possible...I've seen his work so I'm not gonna argue with the man


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 20 2007, 12:25 PM~9266617
> *from what I can tell H+E cut the tops off the wheel wells, swapped each side, flipped them over ...and welded them back in  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Keep up the hard work that's one serious project Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 14 2007, 09:44 AM~9224606
> *you don't want to see it...
> 
> the detail and craftmanship is just so far out of our league, its hard to even imagine all the man hours it musta took !!!
> ...



Have you seen CDBlazin's buildup????

:roflmao:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 20 2007, 03:29 PM~9267032
> *Have you seen CDBlazin's buildup????
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I dont thinkhe has any attention to detail...LMAO!!!!! that is the most detailed build up on L.I.L. period!!!!!!


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 20 2007, 02:32 PM~9266655
> *there's a few extra holes in the 80's that you don't need (ie accel linkage)...he's just kinda crazy when it comes to replacing metal...wants to make it look as stock/untouched as possible...I've seen his work so I'm not gonna argue with the man
> *



This cars gonna look sweet when done joe :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 20 2007, 01:38 PM~9266297
> *its a RWD like Egg said...out of an 05 STS. Trying to see if I can use the same tranny (50L50 5 spd auto). Not sure if it can work with linkages etc yet
> 
> but they make tranny conversion kits for the FWD northstars too
> *


oh yeah my bad i used to work for gm and the new sts is rwd or awd and you should be able to use the tranny as long as you have the engine and trans ecu and linkages are the easy part just set it up in park on the column and on the trans and make something but i am sure thats the least of your worries now!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 20 2007, 02:51 PM~9267197
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I dont thinkhe has any attention to detail...LMAO!!!!! that is the most detailed build up on L.I.L. period!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

any more pics on the progress?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT......................IT'S TOO BAD WE DON'T HAVE MUCH HAIR LEFT TO BLOW IN THE BREEZ EH JOE :biggrin:    it's gonna be a killer when it comes out i know how you roll


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: i want one too!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 3 2008, 12:30 AM~9593451
> *TTT......................IT'S TOO BAD WE DON'T HAVE MUCH HAIR LEFT TO BLOW IN THE BREEZ EH JOE :biggrin:       it's gonna be a killer when it comes out i know how you roll
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm gonna need the SPF 50


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Dec 16 2007, 01:25 PM~9464465
> *any more pics on the progress?
> *


nothing new - just 2 stripped down cars waitin to go to the tin shop


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

oh shit I heard somethings about this car but never seen the build thread til now....damn car is going to be crazy Joe...that motor is nuts...if I'm not mistaken that is a 400hp motor...nice project man cant wait to see more progress :thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 30 2007, 08:53 AM~8899596
> *black w/ tan side panels, int and top  :biggrin:
> *


aww shit that will be nice ...this pic is shitty, and I'm sure you saw it before but I'll post up anyway


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice homie coming along real nice.must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 15 2008, 10:07 PM~9705006
> *aww shit that will be nice ...this pic is shitty, and I'm sure you saw it before but I'll post up anyway
> 
> 
> *


yeah thats Brent's (Mr Impala) lecab...he did his buildup on here. Loved that car 

the pic makes it look almost dark purple, but I'm pretty sure his was a rootbeer candy


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 16 2008, 11:02 AM~9708551
> * nice homie coming along real nice.must be nice :biggrin:
> *


thanks Nim :biggrin: - how you been? what're you building these days?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 20 2007, 10:25 AM~9266617
> *from what I can tell H+E cut the tops off the wheel wells, swapped each side, flipped them over ...and welded them back in  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 
I WAS TRIPPIN OF THIS PIC. cuz the paris didnt cut the wheel wells at all. but then i started noticing where the lecab top sits. the retractable part sits behind and under the opening(when looking at it from side view.) basically it sits low hides inside the tub.
the paris top sits higher and outside the opening.

not that it matters, just an observation :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 16 2008, 08:36 AM~9708840
> *yeah thats Brent's (Mr Impala) lecab...he did his buildup on here. Loved that car
> 
> the pic makes it look almost dark purple, but I'm pretty sure his was a rootbeer candy
> *


black cherry :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 17 2008, 05:42 PM~9720245
> *
> I WAS TRIPPIN OF THIS PIC. cuz the paris didnt cut the wheel wells at all. but then i started noticing where the lecab top sits. the retractable part sits behind and under the opening(when looking at it from side view.) basically it sits low hides inside the tub.
> the paris top sits higher and outside the opening.
> ...


damn - that view is unreal - some serious work goin down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2008, 05:48 PM~9720288
> *black cherry  :biggrin:
> *


really? I woulda bet $$$ it was rootbeer from the pics in the mag! 

any word on those hood ornaments? 

hows the 9 comin along??? :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

rack is plated, assembled and ready for p/u :biggrin: 



big thanks Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 15 2008, 08:07 PM~9705006
> *aww shit that will be nice ...this pic is shitty, and I'm sure you saw it before but I'll post up anyway
> 
> 
> *


 what magazine is this? & he did the build up on here i never seen it where is it????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 09:00 PM~9213760
> *ypu can see em in the pic a couple posts back
> 
> here's a pic with the custom H+E vinyl work removed
> ...












Hey Joe, after tearing into your Le Cab and seeing first hand all of the coachbulit work the H&E did to these cars, would you say that they did some un satisfactory shit when building these cars? :0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 19 2008, 08:25 PM~9735635
> *what magazine is this? & he did the  build up on here i never seen it where is it????
> *


that pic is from lowrider- June 03


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2008, 10:08 PM~9736179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't get me wrong - I love LeCabs - but H+E definately cut alot of corners on these  

I've seen low mileage all orig mint condition LeCabs with serious rust issues at the conversion spots...all it would've taken was some rattle can on the welds...or maybe a welding class :dunno:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

True...I have the same lack of craftsmanship on mine.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WHAT UP BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 12:04 PM~9210183
> *some of the finished parts
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE IT'S COMEING ALONG VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Nothin much,just trying to keep the dream alive one Lecab at a time.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

GREAT WORK!!! very informative, especally the last few pages with the talk of 'lack of craftsmanship' by H&E


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

keep up the good work Joe...It's looking good...


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

ive always talked about putting a northstar in my coupe, make sure to put up alot of pics of the details/problems so i know what im in for when i find one.  

and the car is lookin good. :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 06:57 PM~9213727
> *when people do the 90 body swap there's a few diff in the firewalls
> 
> 1980
> ...


thats funny, my firewall on my 81 is a little different too. mine has that square hole in the center and a big round one next to it.

got a question. you said you were going to use the pillars from the 90. so are the vert pillars different than the two doors? i heard the two doors and 4 door are a little different in window height.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 24 2008, 01:49 PM~9773542
> *thats funny, my firewall on my 81 is a little different too. mine has that square hole in the center and a big round one next to it.
> 
> got a question. you said you were going to use the pillars from the 90. so are the vert pillars different than the two doors? i heard the two doors and 4 door are a little different in window height.
> *


they are differnt you need the vert pillars what would you do that unless rusted out


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 24 2008, 03:49 PM~9773542
> *thats funny, my firewall on my 81 is a little different too. mine has that square hole in the center and a big round one next to it.
> 
> got a question. you said you were going to use the pillars from the 90. so are the vert pillars different than the two doors? i heard the two doors and 4 door are a little different in window height.
> *


I mean the area around the upper door hinge on the pass side


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 24 2008, 09:47 PM~9776566
> *they are differnt you need the vert pillars what  would  you do that unless rusted out
> *


yeah they got some rust issues too...but not that bad


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 24 2008, 10:01 AM~9771137
> *ive always talked about putting a northstar in my coupe, make sure to put up alot of pics of the details/problems so i know what im in for when i find one.
> 
> and the car is lookin good. :cheesy:
> *


i've seen em in all kinds of diff cars - camaro's, fiero's etc...even a 64 impala up here...they make everything you need for the conversion

right now the issue is getting it to fit width wise w/o cutting into the heater box...I want to keep the a/c working. the motor's a wide ass bitch. and then there's the oil pan - no way the northstar oil pan will work with the stock caddy x-member...so we gotta find/fab a custom pan and p/u

but once we get there I'll post up pics


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Good luck with the build Joe. Looks like everything is coming together.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 20 2008, 01:56 PM~9739596
> *don't get me wrong - I love LeCabs - but H+E definately cut alot of corners on these
> 
> I've seen low mileage all orig mint condition LeCabs with serious rust issues at the conversion spots...all it would've taken was some rattle can on the welds...or maybe a welding class  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 25 2008, 01:07 AM~9778835
> *I mean the area around the upper door hinge on the pass side
> *


mine had cancer too on that side, i fabed a peice of metal and welded it in, it was a bitch but looks uniform! i just had to tack, bend, cut...tack, bend, cut..etc! my cancer was right where, the jam slopes into the winsheild post piller right above the upper door hinge!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 26 2008, 03:26 PM~9789957
> *mine had cancer too on that side, i fabed a peice of metal and welded it in, it was a bitch but looks uniform!  i just had to tack, bend, cut...tack, bend, cut..etc!  my cancer was right where, the jam slopes into the winsheild post piller right above the upper door hinge!!
> *


yup - thats the EXACT same spot


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 25 2008, 09:27 AM~9780190
> *Good luck with the build Joe.  Looks like everything is coming together.
> *


thanks Asif...unfort its still coming APART


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 27 2008, 10:51 AM~9794691
> *thanks Asif...unfort its still coming APART
> *


yeah but it all comes apart, it is often looking almost all brand new when it comes back together...Shit this Lecab is gonna be awsome Joe...


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 27 2008, 08:46 AM~9794668
> *yup - thats the EXACT same spot
> *


mine three, on both sides. :uh:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 20 2008, 02:56 PM~9739596
> *don't get me wrong - I love LeCabs - but H+E definately cut alot of corners on these
> 
> I've seen low mileage all orig mint condition LeCabs with serious rust issues at the conversion spots...all it would've taken was some rattle can on the welds...or maybe a welding class  :dunno:
> *


Im glad mine was rust free


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 05:18 PM~10043632
> *Im glad mine was rust free
> *


all the conversion spots were solid on yours? 

orig Texas car?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 11:04 AM~9210183
> *some of the finished parts
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that is some nice work!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 27 2008, 07:48 PM~10044753
> *all the conversion spots were solid on yours?
> 
> orig Texas car?
> *


yes and yes..... :cheesy: Came from Bland Cadillac Co. down town h-town... it had 24k mile on it when I bought it, I think Im up to 39k now :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 09:38 PM~10046224
> *yes and yes..... :cheesy: Came from Bland Cadillac Co. down town h-town... it had 24k mile on it when I bought it, I think Im up to 39k now :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 10:38 PM~10046224
> *yes and yes..... :cheesy: Came from Bland Cadillac Co. down town h-town... it had 24k mile on it when I bought it, I think Im up to 39k now :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: love how you did your lecab :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT for update :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Had to change it up :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 4 2008, 09:41 AM~10084626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CAR


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 27 2008, 10:46 AM~9794668
> *yup - thats the EXACT same spot
> *


i guess water gets in there some how thru pinholes of the gutter rail lead

but heres the fix


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 22 2008, 11:29 PM~10232256
> *i guess water gets in there some how thru pinholes of the gutter rail lead
> 
> but heres the fix
> ...


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for Joe...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

the rack is BACK :biggrin: 

[









BIG Thanks to Dave Lux


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 25 2008, 06:30 PM~10253641
> *the rack is BACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 25 2008, 06:30 PM~10253641
> *the rack is BACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn this Le Cabriolet is gonna look awsome Joe...


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 25 2008, 07:30 PM~10253641
> *the rack is BACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



whats this just chrome not gold plated...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

what the fuck !!!!! thousands of dollars and miles later, and all we get is one fuckin pic!!??!!


your fired.


please send all lecab and lecab related items to me.

thank you, come again...

:biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 28 2008, 10:44 PM~10280342
> *what the fuck !!!!!  thousands of dollars and miles later, and all we get is one fuckin pic!!??!!
> your fired.
> please send all lecab and lecab related items to me.
> ...



WTF you went from grease monkey to convience store clerk???????? (thank you, come again...) thought you where from the hood not the desert....LOL


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

finally...she's got a date w/ the tin man NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 18 2008, 02:14 PM~10447940
> *finally...she's got a date w/ the tin man NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 18 2008, 05:14 PM~10447940
> *finally...she's got a date w/ the tin man NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


ahh shit its on now.. :cheesy:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

not much goin on - but here's a better engine pic


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

before I got it up on the engine stand I swung it into the 90 to eyeball how close it was gonna be widthwise and lengthwise...funny part was - the engine mounts line up exactly - if the 90 had a horizontal mount it'd prob drop right on em...the bad part is it sits about 8 inches too high...and about a foot from the fire-wall. But width and length looks way better than I thought :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 20 2008, 10:45 PM~10462654
> *before I got it up on the engine stand I swung it into the 90 to eyeball how close it was gonna be widthwise and lengthwise...funny part was - the engine mounts line up exactly - if the 90 had a horizontal mount it'd prob drop right on em...the bad part is it sits about 8 inches too high...and about a foot from the fire-wall. But width and length looks way better than I thought :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



just put a fuckin hood scoop on it !!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 20 2008, 10:53 PM~10462721
> *just put a fuckin hood scoop on it !!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



LOL nice ......


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

LeCab sighting


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

FINALLY at the tinman's shop :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

have some rot in the window frame...



maybe cause H+E used WOOD shims behind the plastic trim  



:uh: 

in the words of Andrew Dice Clay - unFUCKINbelieveable


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 1 2008, 05:02 PM~10553534
> *have some rot in the window frame...
> 
> 
> ...


mine has nothing but ABS for shims..... Maybe cause its a 82???


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 20 2008, 09:38 PM~10462599
> *not much goin on - but here's a better engine pic
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 thats motors a show stopper


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

more please!.... love those!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 1 2008, 02:55 PM~10553489
> *LeCab sighting
> 
> 
> *


& SHE IS OFF TO THE RACE'S , CONGRATS BRO . I KNOW YOU
BEEN WAITING TO TAKE HER TO THE TIN MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 2 2008, 02:23 PM~10560973
> *& SHE IS OFF TO THE RACE'S , CONGRATS BRO . I KNOW YOU
> BEEN WAITING TO TAKE HER TO THE TIN MAN  :biggrin:
> *


sup Ang - gonna be in LA next week for work - we gotta go get some food :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 3 2008, 11:00 AM~10566677
> *sup Ang - gonna be in LA next week for work - we gotta go get some food  :biggrin:
> *


COME DOWN BRO , WILL HIT THAT BURITTO SPOT YOU LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 3 2008, 03:07 PM~10567089
> *COME DOWN BRO , WILL HIT THAT BURITTO SPOT YOU LIKE  :biggrin:
> *


Save some for me!!!!!

:biggrin: 

sup Angelo!!??!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 4 2008, 03:11 PM~10572975
> *Save some for me!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


WHAT UP BRO , HOW YOU & YOUR FAMILY DOING ????
GOOD I HOPE :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

building the jig to swap out the floors at the pinch welds


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

found another H+E "re-enforcement" they welded the top edge of the hinge to the door pillars

(late w/ the pic - grinded off)


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

my conv gutters have no drain tubes (prob why it rot so bad back there)...does anyone have them in the newer versions???


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i love lecabs, good luck.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 30 2008, 03:57 PM~10772573
> *my conv gutters have no drain tubes (prob why it rot so bad back there)...does anyone have them in the newer versions???
> *


If im not mistaken mine drains in the quarter panel


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 30 2008, 01:51 PM~10772524
> *building the jig to swap out the floors at the pinch welds
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 30 2008, 01:51 PM~10772524
> *building the jig to swap out the floors at the pinch welds
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 05:53 PM~10773265
> *If im not mistaken mine drains in the quarter panel
> *


you wouldn't happen to have a pic on how/where they did it?

...I wanna drain mine, but want it to look orig


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

PROJECT COMING ALONG GOOD!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

a little side-tracked


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 6 2008, 09:38 PM~10816775
> *a little side-tracked
> 
> 
> ...


  Chrome that shit Cuzz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 6 2008, 11:38 PM~10816775
> *a little side-tracked
> 
> 
> ...


awww, the belly :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 6 2008, 11:38 PM~10816775
> *a little side-tracked
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 30 2008, 04:51 PM~10772524
> *building the jig to swap out the floors at the pinch welds
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. By the way, that is a nice 55 nomad. uffin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 8 2008, 12:50 AM~10821664
> * Chrome that shit Cuzz!!!  :biggrin:
> *


nah just color-match gold


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 8 2008, 12:53 AM~10821674
> *awww, the belly :biggrin:
> *


I seen it and was all - just clear that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2008, 02:06 PM~10823519
> *Looking good. By the way, that is a nice 55 nomad. uffin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: 

I think its a 7?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 9 2008, 02:44 AM~10827874
> *thanks homie  :biggrin:
> 
> I think its a 7?
> *


I think your right. lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 6 2008, 11:38 PM~10816775
> *a little side-tracked
> 
> 
> ...


good shit there Joe...It's gonna look awsome man!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WUUUUUZ UP!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

TTT 4 da Lecabs


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i want one :angry:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 30 2008, 12:55 PM~10772552
> *found another H+E "re-enforcement" they welded the top edge of the hinge to the door pillars
> 
> (late w/ the pic - grinded off)
> ...


not sure if it was only H&E that did that...when i took the doors off my coupe the top hinges were welded to the body as well


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 10 2008, 08:03 AM~10837163
> *TTT 4 da Lecabs
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

more side track stuff...dropped the coupe frame off at the pinstripers :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

picked up some chrome for the coupe before I left for cali


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Jun 11 2008, 07:02 PM~10849821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 11 2008, 06:20 PM~10849973
> *:0  LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 07:06 PM~10849854
> *picked up some chrome before I left for cali
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

more side-trackin :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Everything is looking ral nice Joe...Real Nice!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Everything is looking ral nice Joe...Real Nice!!!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Keep up that good work!!! Youll be killin em in no time.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good Joe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks for the good words...now I gotta get it all put back together in time for Scrape


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 17 2008, 10:16 AM~10887732
> *thanks for the good words...now I gotta get it all put back together in time for Scrape
> *


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 16 2008, 05:47 PM~10882465
> *Everything is looking ral nice Joe...Real Nice!!!!
> *


x3


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jun 10 2008, 04:53 PM~10840196
> *not sure if it was only H&E that did that...when i took the doors off my coupe the top hinges were welded to the body as well
> *


 yep mines too :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 16 2008, 11:19 AM~10880024
> *more side-trackin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 17 2008, 11:16 AM~10887732
> *thanks for the good words...now I gotta get it all put back together in time for Scrape
> *


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

Damn Joe looks killer, can't wait to see them both done


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10849821
> *more side track stuff...dropped the coupe frame off at the pinstripers  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
looks really good joe!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for Rollerz Only Joe...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

LeCabriolet's :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 5 2007, 02:53 PM~7411647
> *fixed  :biggrin:
> 
> here's a pic of the floors
> ...


Looking good bro and nice find  

If you dont mind me asking what do the rear window regulators look like?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 10 2008, 12:45 AM~11052631
> *Looking good bro and nice find
> 
> If you dont mind me asking what do the rear window regulators look like?
> *


no probs - I'll take some pics and post em up


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 11:38 AM~11055488
> *no probs - I'll take some pics and post em up
> *


That would be great


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

rolling...10pm Monday - 6 days till Scrape... :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 15 2008, 12:54 AM~11090063
> *rolling...10pm Monday - 6 days till Scrape...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Joe looking good, looks like you gonna put in some overtime before Scrape see you there


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 09:54 PM~11090063
> *rolling...10pm Monday - 6 days till Scrape...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 11:54 PM~11090063
> *rolling...10pm Monday - 6 days till Scrape...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats some real nice quality mr wing!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 11:54 PM~11090063
> *rolling...10pm Monday - 6 days till Scrape...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn Joe that is real nice man...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 11:54 PM~11090063
> *rolling...10pm Monday - 6 days till Scrape...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE....:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck... thats a lot of work....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

turns out its not gonna make Scrape...Tuesday nite we were puttin the body back down on the frame and discovered the Energy Suspension kit I ordered was missing 3 body mount bushings. New ones won't be here 3-5 days :angry: 










next deadline - Lux Picnic :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 17 2008, 03:26 PM~11113517
> *turns out its not gonna make Scrape...Tuesday nite we were puttin the body back down on the frame and discovered the Energy Suspension kit I ordered was missing 3 body mount bushings. New ones won't be here 3-5 days  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


  its always sumthin ! new frame is looking good joe!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 10 2008, 12:45 AM~11052631
> *Looking good bro and nice find
> 
> If you dont mind me asking what do the rear window regulators look like?
> *


this is all I have here - the rest of the parts are in storage


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

DAMN BRO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE MISSING BUSHINGS .
ON A BETTER NOTE THE FRAME CAME OUT LOOKING CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 17 2008, 04:26 PM~11113517
> *turns out its not gonna make Scrape...Tuesday nite we were puttin the body back down on the frame and discovered the Energy Suspension kit I ordered was missing 3 body mount bushings. New ones won't be here 3-5 days  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


too bad you won't make it for Scrape Joe with that beautiful coupe...Shit happens when you put those cars back together...  But it would be quite an honor and a nice feature car to have at ou bbq...Hope you make it to our Montreal bbq with it...


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW!!! car looks sick bro..... Keep up the good work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

no updates yet - still stuck behind a 56 rag with deep pockets


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 11:45 AM~11790750
> *no updates yet - still stuck behind a 56 rag with deeper pockets
> *



fixed that fo ya !!!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 24 2008, 09:08 PM~11966763
> *any updates?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for Mister Wing... :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 15 2008, 12:54 AM~11090063
> *rolling...10pm Monday - 6 days till Scrape...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 11:45 AM~11790750
> *no updates yet - still stuck behind a 56 rag with deep pockets
> *


no one had deeper pockets then you....unless dave from montreal bought a 56  cause we all know how deep his pockets are...somedays when he drops money in them he can't reach down and get it again cause they are so deep.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 27 2008, 03:41 PM~11985564
> *no one had deeper pockets then you....unless dave from montreal bought a 56  cause we all know how deep his pockets are...somedays when he drops money in them he can't reach down and get it again cause they are so deep.. :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit you know another Dave from Montreal??? :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 6 2008, 03:56 PM~11794736
> *fixed that fo ya !!!
> 
> *


TTT for mr PETE ! good job ! :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2008, 06:55 PM~11986830
> *Oh shit you know another Dave from Montreal??? :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 27 2008, 03:41 PM~11985564
> *no one had deeper pockets then you....unless dave from montreal bought a 56  cause we all know how deep his pockets are...somedays when he drops money in them he can't reach down and get it again cause they are so deep.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: if i had these alleged deep pockets my shit'd be done by now


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 28 2008, 12:58 PM~11994489
> *:uh: if i had these alleged deep pockets my shit'd be done by now
> *



besides, I thought kamil was Mr. $'s no object !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 30 2008, 05:31 PM~12018038
> *besides, I thought kamil was Mr. $'s no object !!!!!
> *


yes he is no doubt...Kamil is made out of gold and money...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

pics for Core  

part #'s

LH620079
RH620078


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 28 2008, 12:58 PM~11994489
> *:uh: if i had these alleged deep pockets my shit'd be done by now
> *


jk..I used to think that if you get what you pay for...but lately i've paid good money for a few things and have been really disapointed with the products/service. And with only a hand full of places to go to get custom work done it seems as if they always have the upper hand..


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2008, 06:44 PM~12018137
> *yes he is no doubt...Kamil is made out of gold and money...
> *


i'm not made out of gold and money my friend, but i do have a gold money tree in my back yard


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 31 2008, 12:11 PM~12025669
> *pics for Core
> 
> part #'s
> ...


I owe you Joe thanks again

Do they have springs in the lever?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 2 2008, 10:11 AM~12038080
> *I owe you Joe thanks again
> 
> Do they have springs in the lever?
> *


No probs!

Yeah they do


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> pics for Core
> 
> part #'s
> 
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> > pics for Core
> >
> > part #'s
> >
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

yea they made them custom is what i heard.& i searched up & down 76 has a sisor rack & the latches are made way diifernt but check out the impala 61-64 latches........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

any word on the bushings joe? just curious


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 10 2008, 01:06 AM~12110055
> *any word on the bushings joe? just curious
> *


sorry I thought Pete already got back to you - lemme call him today n see whatsup


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

another nice piece to the puzzle - thanks to Angelo (Paperchaser) :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 01:16 PM~12113313
> *another nice piece to the puzzle - thanks to Angelo (Paperchaser)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 17 2008, 04:26 PM~11113517
> *turns out its not gonna make Scrape...Tuesday nite we were puttin the body back down on the frame and discovered the Energy Suspension kit I ordered was missing 3 body mount bushings. New ones won't be here 3-5 days  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



You know what I respect the Most...HOW CLEAN THE SHOP IS :0 

Oh and teh Car is Nice too  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 31 2008, 01:11 PM~12025669
> *pics for Core
> 
> part #'s
> ...


Unfortunately those arnt part numbers they are casting numbers.... when I busted one of mine i did hella research..... after over a year of searching I ended up fabing out my own latch handle outta steel....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 3 2008, 09:30 AM~12045180
> *not sure - Core is missing his and is trying to find out what car H+E used for them
> 
> you'd think theyd be 76 caddy rag latches...but i've never seen one up close
> *


1978-82 LeCabriolets
1978-80 Olds 98 rags
1978-80 Buick LeSaber rags
1980-85 Eldorado (H&E rags)

1986-88 coupe deville (CarKraft conversion rags)
1989-92 coupe deville and fleetwoods rag conversions (CarKraft)
Car Kraft bought out H&E convertible division in late 1985  

like I said I did my research :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh yeah and 1980-83 Olds Tornados too :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2008, 11:27 PM~12480439
> *1978-82 LeCabriolets
> 1978-80 Olds 98 rags
> 1978-80 Buick LeSaber rags
> ...


thanks Brian - thats some valuable info :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2008, 11:27 PM~12480439
> *1978-82 LeCabriolets
> 1978-80 Olds 98 rags
> 1978-80 Buick LeSaber rags
> ...


Damn... :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2008, 10:27 PM~12480439
> *1978-82 LeCabriolets
> 1978-80 Olds 98 rags
> 1978-80 Buick LeSaber rags
> ...


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

any pics/progress?


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Dec 30 2008, 09:43 AM~12559029
> *any pics/progress?
> *


lets just put it this way...only half the shop is heated...and the lecab is sitting in the other half :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2008, 08:16 PM~12480348
> *Unfortunately those arnt part numbers they are casting numbers....
> *


  :yessad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 30 2008, 05:33 PM~12562183
> *lets just put it this way...only half the shop is heated...and the lecab is sitting in the other half  :angry:
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

cant wait to see this lecab progress...


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 30 2008, 04:33 PM~12562183
> *lets just put it this way...only half the shop is heated...and the lecab is sitting in the other half  :angry:
> *


Dam that sucks


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 30 2008, 05:33 PM~12562183
> *lets just put it this way...only half the shop is heated...and the lecab is sitting in the other half  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 30 2008, 06:33 PM~12562183
> *lets just put it this way...only half the shop is heated...and the lecab is sitting in the other half  :angry:
> *


I know how that is :angry:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Jan 8 2009, 01:54 PM~12643214
> *Dam that sucks
> *


it gets worse - water main froze to the landlord's building next door and burst. City came down to turn off the water - won't turn it back on cause they don't put the heat on during the winter (its vacant)...the metal shop runs off the same water, and the fire marshall shut them down cause the sprinkler system has no water supply. right now the building is sealed off until they all figure out how to deal with this shit

:angry:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 05:52 PM~12917153
> *it gets worse - water main froze to the landlord's building next door and burst. City came down to turn off the water - won't turn it back on cause they don't put the heat on during the winter (its vacant)...the metal shop runs off the same water, and the fire marshall shut them down cause the sprinkler system has no water supply. right now the building is sealed off until they all figure out how to deal with this shit
> 
> :angry:
> *


damn i thought i had it bad :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 05:52 PM~12917153
> *it gets worse - water main froze to the landlord's building next door and burst. City came down to turn off the water - won't turn it back on cause they don't put the heat on during the winter (its vacant)...the metal shop runs off the same water, and the fire marshall shut them down cause the sprinkler system has no water supply. right now the building is sealed off until they all figure out how to deal with this shit
> 
> :angry:
> *


Bodyshops... :uh: When it's not one thing, it's something else!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

when I first got the car it was missing some key pieces - his ex-wife threw most of the parts in the garbage...the most important were the rear armrest panels/covers. H+E fab'd them up by hand, so finding them was a bitch - so Skip loaned me the ones out of his 78 so we could make our own

stock pieces


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Jeff (Hagen) works at a fab shop specializing in C+C repairs - and he knows his way around a brake and a welder. he took the stock 78 armrest covers, made patterns, and fab'd em up exactly the same way as H+E did back in the day - using exact spot weld locations, etc


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2008, 11:27 PM~12480439
> *1978-82 LeCabriolets
> 1978-80 Olds 98 rags
> 1978-80 Buick LeSaber rags
> ...


do you see these often, and how much they go for?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

once again - big thanks to Jeff and Skip for helpin me get these key parts done! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 7 2009, 10:37 PM~12937816
> *Jeff (Hagen) works at a fab shop specializing in C+C repairs - and he knows his way around a brake and a welder. he took the stock 78 armrest covers, made patterns, and fab'd em up exactly the same way as H+E did back in the day - using exact spot weld locations, etc
> 
> 
> ...



wow good job mr Hagen


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 7 2009, 10:45 PM~12937867
> *wow good job mr Hagen
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn good old Jeff did some nice work there!!! :0   Looking real nice Joe!!!


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 7 2009, 09:42 PM~12937847
> *once again - big thanks to Jeff and Skip for helpin me get these key parts done!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Joe your welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Feb 7 2009, 09:54 PM~12937925
> *No problem Joe your welcome  :thumbsup:
> *


Good looking out 

them came out nice as hell


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 7 2009, 07:37 PM~12937816
> *Jeff (Hagen) works at a fab shop specializing in C+C repairs - and he knows his way around a brake and a welder. he took the stock 78 armrest covers, made patterns, and fab'd em up exactly the same way as H+E did back in the day - using exact spot weld locations, etc
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 02:16 PM~12113313
> *another nice piece to the puzzle - thanks to Angelo (Paperchaser)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



what are those push buttons? i never seen those? is that for power mirror?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm not sure but it looks like memory seats :dunno:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

JEFF thats some beautiful work on the arm rest great job man


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

those armrests look good!!!! cant wait to see em in vinyl


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Those armrests are no joke...

you'd swear they were nos !!!

oh, ehem... these reproductions are now available to the public... cough cough..for a small fee of course!


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

comin along sweet. Pics of some more goodies


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 04:37 AM~12937816
> *Jeff (Hagen) works at a fab shop specializing in C+C repairs - and he knows his way around a brake and a welder. he took the stock 78 armrest covers, made patterns, and fab'd em up exactly the same way as H+E did back in the day - using exact spot weld locations, etc
> 
> 
> ...


they came out realy nice - sick work!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 7 2009, 11:32 PM~12937781
> *when I first got the car it was missing some key pieces - his ex-wife threw most of the parts in the garbage...the most important were the rear armrest panels/covers. H+E fab'd them up by hand, so finding them was a bitch - so Skip loaned me the ones out of his 78 so we could make our own
> 
> stock pieces
> ...



are these done yet?? don't look too hard to make up 

Nice Build Joe! Gonna be sweet Once Complete!!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

progress? :angry:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 14 2009, 09:18 AM~13570686
> *are these done yet??  don't look too hard to make up
> 
> Nice Build Joe!  Gonna be sweet Once Complete!!
> *


thanks Jas

yeah theyre done - not too hard if you have the H+E pieces to work from


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Apr 14 2009, 09:46 AM~13570852
> *progress? :angry:
> *


fire marshall opened them back up about 3 weeks ago...rear 1/4's are off the car...and he's getting ready to redo the back wheel wells


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 14 2009, 03:41 PM~13574334
> *fire marshall opened them back up about 3 weeks ago...rear 1/4's are off the car...and he's getting ready to redo the back wheel wells
> *


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

nice build, any pics or tips on replacing the floor pan? I'm going to replace the right rear passenger side floor pan, it's kind of bad. Thanks.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 14 2009, 02:41 PM~13574334
> *fire marshall opened them back up about 3 weeks ago...rear 1/4's are off the car...and he's getting ready to redo the back wheel wells
> *


who's doin the work anybody we know? is the plan to be ready for 2010? Where the fuck's Jer?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt for some more pics :biggrin: ! Those armrests look great, some nice fab work there.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 14 2009, 04:37 PM~13574285
> *thanks Jas
> 
> yeah theyre done - not too hard if you have the H+E pieces to work from
> *


NICE! BRING THEM BY, WE'LL MAKE SOME MORE


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 18 2009, 07:16 AM~13613053
> *NICE!  BRING THEM BY, WE'LL MAKE SOME MORE
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Apr 16 2009, 08:53 PM~13599348
> *nice build, any pics or tips on replacing the floor pan? I'm going to replace the right rear passenger side floor pan, it's kind of bad. Thanks.
> *


he did mine right to the pinch welds - entire floor pan in one piece. if your only doing a section - find a good donor floor to cut from (2 or 4drs will work) and try to follow the seams/pinch as much as possible. cut it the donor piece oversize so you can trim to fit


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 17 2009, 01:38 PM~13606471
> *ttt for some more pics  :biggrin: ! Those armrests look great, some nice fab work there.
> *


zero progress - sorry no pics. I actually stopped going to check on her - too damn frustrating :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 11 2009, 11:48 PM~13858733
> *zero progress - sorry no pics. I actually stopped going to check on her - too damn frustrating  :angry:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

Cant wait to see progress,nice find!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 7 2009, 08:40 PM~12937831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get a set? If so how much?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice build


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

some quality work going into this lecab :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Got this castle grille any 1 interested? Its of my 90 fleetwood….


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

stopped by the new shop and he's back on it...didnt expect anything so I didnt bring a camera...sorry for the shitty phone pics

wheel tubs are done :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

he's starting to line up all the gaps before getting it on the rotisserie...so now its officially 90'd


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 02:44 PM~14595154
> *he's starting to line up all the gaps before getting it on the rotisserie...so now its officially 90'd
> 
> 
> ...


i like :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 12:44 PM~14595154
> *he's starting to line up all the gaps before getting it on the rotisserie...so now its officially 90'd
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looking good!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

looks good JOE!!!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 02:44 PM~14595154
> *he's starting to line up all the gaps before getting it on the rotisserie...so now its officially 90'd
> 
> 
> ...


looking good joe


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks guys - I'm just happy that he's back on my car now...its a nice surprise to drop in expecting a story, and seeing real progress :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Jul 27 2009, 03:41 PM~14595123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn Joe that's really getting there!!!! Gonna be a hell of a ride!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

stopped by the tin-man's again...lots of progress 

my H+E conversion panels were rotten, so my guy had to remove the rear 1/4's to rebuild the insides...during the process he found that the left rear quarter was hit years ago, and the full 1/4 had been replaced...which would explain why the right side has trim tabs all the way down, and the left side has them all except the rear 1/4. 

before pic











almost done


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

this tin-man specializes in 5,6,7 convertibles and has this crazy obsession with gaps ...and lining up panels - which is a good thing, since I'm painting her black. The pics don't do it justice but the left side of the car lines up flawless w/o any body work at all. Gaps are perfect. He fitted the rack to make sure there were no surprises...and of course there was a small one. I just enjoyed seeing the rack in the car :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15028661
> *stopped by the tin-man's again...lots of progress
> 
> my H+E conversion panels were rotten, so my guy had to remove the rear 1/4's to rebuild the insides...during the process he found that the left rear quarter was hit years ago, and the full 1/4 had been replaced...which would explain why the right side has trim tabs all the way down, and the left side has them all except the rear 1/4.
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 9 2009, 01:08 PM~15028749
> *this tin-man specializes in 5,6,7 convertibles and has this crazy obsession with gaps ...and lining up panels - which is a good thing, since I'm painting her black. The pics don't do it justice but the left side of the car lines up flawless w/o any body work at all. Gaps are perfect. He fitted the rack to make sure there were no surprises...and of course there was a small one. I just enjoyed seeing the rack in the car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  Looking good!


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks like hes making some good pregress you must be stoked bro .....cant wait to see more !!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oowwee


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> stopped by the tin-man's again...lots of progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> > stopped by the tin-man's again...lots of progress
> > before pic
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> > stopped by the tin-man's again...lots of progress
> > before pic
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

car looks amazing..can't wait to see it all done..


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

looks clean bro :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

lookin good! :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:0 i know your happy as hell, can't wait to see this one done. i see why you was waiting on your tin man looks like he knows his shit


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

gonna try one of these multi replies I keep seein on Dave Lux's thread  



> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 29 2009, 08:51 PM~14621158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pat - how you been? From the pic in your avi things look GOOD! :biggrin: Yeah - alot happier than before for sure. You gonna be down in vegas next month?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

right on Joe I hope he meant bumpers cause that fucken white heap of a trailer has bein gone for a couple weeks seriously.....although he did say I could of left it there for whatever time ....I had a gut feeling he didnt want to look at it much longer so I did get it outta there


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Great work...no half stepping! :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 9 2009, 02:08 PM~15028749
> *this tin-man specializes in 5,6,7 convertibles and has this crazy obsession with gaps ...and lining up panels - which is a good thing, since I'm painting her black. The pics don't do it justice but the left side of the car lines up flawless w/o any body work at all. Gaps are perfect. He fitted the rack to make sure there were no surprises...and of course there was a small one. I just enjoyed seeing the rack in the car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING VERY GOOD BRO , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE PIC'S .
OH & YOU SHOULD GET THAT EMBLEM IN A DAY OR 2 , I SHIPPED
IT UPS .


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

siccccccccccck cant wait to see her done


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

siccccccccccck cant wait to see her done


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

SUP!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Is this the part that keeps the rear part of the top tight?
and the gutter on my 79 looks just like yours and rusted out the rear floor boards


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 11 2009, 10:29 PM~15056627
> *Great work...no half stepping! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie - loved your feature in the last LRM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

tell Albert (jr) I said what up!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 18 2009, 10:32 PM~15123498
> *siccccccccccck cant wait to see her done
> *


sup Abe!

he's sayin 2 weeks till we get her on the rottisserie :biggrin: 

how's the rag comin??


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Sep 19 2009, 12:18 AM~15124326
> *SUP!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 16 2009, 12:19 AM~15373769
> *Is this the part that keeps the rear part of the top tight?
> and the gutter on my 79 looks just like yours and rusted out the rear floor boards
> 
> ...


yeah - the gutter on mine is like a plastic type material thats all dry rotting. dudes gonna fab a new one outta metal


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 19 2009, 02:46 PM~15402171
> *sup Abe!
> 
> he's sayin 2 weeks till we get her on the rottisserie  :biggrin:
> ...


good shit Joe...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 15 2009, 11:19 PM~15373769
> *Is this the part that keeps the rear part of the top tight?
> and the gutter on my 79 looks just like yours and rusted out the rear floor boards
> 
> ...


do you have anymore pics of this peice?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15113290
> *LOOKING VERY GOOD BRO , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE PIC'S .
> OH & YOU SHOULD GET THAT EMBLEM IN A DAY OR 2 , I SHIPPED
> IT UPS .
> *


Emblem? :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 19 2009, 09:19 PM~15406582
> *Emblem?  :0
> *


"Built by Hess & Eisenhardt Co" 
:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 19 2009, 06:28 PM~15404414
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up Dino! You recover from Vegas yet??


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 19 2009, 09:14 PM~15406503
> *do you have anymore pics of this peice?
> *


Next time I go over there I can take some - what parts of that bar do you need to see?


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice Progress Joe, Looks amazing, I'm sure your stoked


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 17 2009, 10:21 PM~15113290
> *LOOKING VERY GOOD BRO , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE PIC'S .
> OH & YOU SHOULD GET THAT EMBLEM IN A DAY OR 2 , I SHIPPED
> IT UPS .
> *


thanks Angelo!


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 20 2009, 05:26 PM~15415914
> *thanks Angelo!
> 
> 
> ...


nice, good talking to you in vegas


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Oct 20 2009, 04:39 PM~15414104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paper chaser always comes through in the clutch


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 20 2009, 06:26 PM~15415914
> *thanks Angelo!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 20 2009, 02:41 PM~15414128
> *Next time I go over there I can take some - what parts of that bar  do you need to see?
> *


where it mounts to in the back and the bend  
thanks again bro


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Oct 20 2009, 04:07 PM~15414336
> *Nice Progress Joe, Looks amazing, I'm sure your stoked
> *


thanks Jon - its startin to come together finally


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15417033
> *haha..yeah it did take a minute.
> we had a good time at the stratosphere
> 
> ...


yeah me too - took me a good week to dry out!

yup - Angelo is the man! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 21 2009, 10:47 PM~15429323
> *where it mounts to in the back and the bend
> thanks again bro
> *


shit I was there yesterday. next time I'm there I'll get some pics


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

gettin close to the rotisserie. inside 1/4 panel on the pass side is all new metal now


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

when they did the orig conversion H+E used lead for filler - almost a 1/2 inch in this case. app the acid they lay down under the lead can fuck up the paint, so all the lead had to come out. he also replaced the rolled lip that had rotted under the trim on the top


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

like I said before - he's obsessed with gaps, body lines... and panels being straight. here's the 1/4 back on the car - better than factory :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

he set the trunk lid in place to show me those gaps. they are perfect


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

very nice Joe!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 27 2007, 01:58 PM~7364722
> *Been hunting for a 80's Lecab for about 6 years - lots of leads and about as many just-misses. Came real close 2 yrs ago (thanks to help from Brent - Mr Impala) - but dude still wouldn't come off the car. Then in Sept at the All That picnic in Toronto - Geoff (ONE8SEVEN) said he knew where there was one - in TORONTO. Now I been lookin all over the US - scanning ebay, hemmings, auto traders, craigslist, google, etc...never even thought one would ever make it up to Canada. (a week later Geoff found a SECOND one - in Ottawa!)
> 
> got it off a dude who's father bought it new and brought it back from Ohio in 1980...rarely drove it, painted it once about 10 yrs ago, then parked it...2 yrs ago the son was in the process of tearing it down for a real restoration...he broke up with his wife - lost his house...and the car sat outside under a tarp in a compound ever since
> ...


how much did you pay for it ?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Oct 22 2009, 10:04 PM~15439611
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TOMMY! :wave:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 22 2009, 11:15 PM~15440438
> *:0
> *


sup Coast! Hows the lac comin?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2009, 11:17 PM~15440479
> *very nice Joe!!!
> *


gonna be in MTL wed or thurs to visit the russian - you down for some queu de cheval????


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 23 2009, 07:44 AM~15443139
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


what up Bean - was good to finally kick it with you in vegas. the dinner with the loyalty homies was great. shit I could listen to your inside info stories all day


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

nice progress :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Oct 23 2009, 04:19 PM~15447324
> *how much did you pay for it ?
> *


$7500 + finders fee


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 20 2009, 05:26 PM~15415914
> *thanks Angelo!
> 
> 
> ...


i swear i saw that sitting inthe homies display case for years!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 06:49 PM~15439424
> *like I said before - he's obsessed with gaps, body lines... and panels being straight. here's the 1/4 back on the car - better than factory  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  This is going to be 1 clean ass LeCab! Im glad to see its back on track.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

its coming together nice Joe! bodyman did some nice work


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

wow the car looks great man! keep up the good work!!! :biggrin: any pics of the door glass reg? thanks mang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

cant wait to see this car when its done.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 25 2009, 10:24 PM~15464104
> *gonna be in MTL wed or thurs to visit the russian - you down for some queu de cheval????
> *


Just call me up Joe and I'm down for sure!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 27 2009, 03:43 PM~15482707
> *cant wait to see this car when its done.
> *


it's going to be a top notch ride for sure!!!!


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you have a full wrapped frame under the car already? I woulld hate to have to swap frames after all that work to get the gaps and body lines perfect.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Oct 27 2009, 09:18 PM~15486300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we have it sitting on a 90 frame right now - when we put the body on the rotisserie we're gonna wrap this exact same frame. I told him about wrapping the frame and he doesn't really understand the concept. all he worries about is matching the frame that will be used with the body for the exact reason you're talkin about ...and all he talks about is making sure the body is back on the final frame before body and paint even starts. right now I really just want him to finish what I brought him the car to do - the tin work. I figure if the gaps/body lines line up on the rotisserie with all his bracing - it'll line up with the frame when its done. If not, then we go back to square one


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2009, 08:07 PM~15485347
> *Just call me up Joe and I'm down for sure!!!!
> *


see you tomorrow Dave :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 27 2009, 03:43 PM~15482707
> *cant wait to see this car when its done.
> *


shit - can't wait to see your Lac done. lovin the black homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 26 2009, 04:53 PM~15471567
> *wow the car looks great man! keep up the good work!!! :biggrin:    any pics  of the door glass reg?  thanks mang!!! :biggrin:
> *


hit me up on the PM - I'll get whatever pics you need


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 26 2009, 04:18 PM~15471203
> *its coming together nice Joe! bodyman did some nice work
> *


its gettin there Adam :biggrin: how's the 4 comin? Just dropped a buncha shit off at Cambridge - he's talkin 2-3 week turn-around right now :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 26 2009, 02:57 PM~15470514
> * This is going to be 1 clean ass LeCab! Im glad to see its back on track.
> *


thanks Nate - I wish I was as far along as you though


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2009, 12:33 AM~15465722
> *i swear i saw that sitting inthe homies display case for years!
> *


what up Brent! Gonna be down your way in a couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 20 2009, 05:26 PM~15415914
> *thanks Angelo!
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROB BRO , HAPPY TO HELP OUT :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2009, 10:33 PM~15465722
> *i swear i saw that sitting inthe homies display case for years!
> *


I'M SURE THAT 1 STILL THERE SINCE THAT'S NOT WERE
I GOT THE 1 I SENT HIM !!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY LOOKING GOOD :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 29 2009, 01:20 AM~15500498
> *its gettin there Adam  :biggrin: how's the 4 comin? Just dropped a buncha shit off at Cambridge - he's talkin 2-3 week turn-around right now  :0
> *


haven't done anything to the car..gonna wrap the frame this winter and go from there


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

thiz iz a nice azz build


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

Any up dates? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

X2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

went for a visit and she's back off the frame and finally on the rottiserie :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 24 2010, 09:19 PM~16398453
> *went for a visit and she's back off the frame and finally on the rottiserie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that would make me nervous hno: 

you have any pics showing how he braced it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 24 2010, 08:19 PM~16398453
> *went for a visit and she's back off the frame and finally on the rottiserie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
REALLY CANT WAIT TOO SEE THIS DONE


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

Joe aint fu$#in around, bad ass homies :420:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 24 2010, 10:19 PM~16398453
> *went for a visit and she's back off the frame and finally on the rottiserie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

im betting this will be the baddest 80's lecab out when finished. mark my words , keep up the good work man


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 24 2010, 08:19 PM~16398453
> *went for a visit and she's back off the frame and finally on the rottiserie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

this fool going all out. cant wait to see more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 26 2010, 06:09 PM~16419148
> *im betting this will be the baddest 80's lecab out when finished. mark my words , keep up the good work man
> *


I feel the same way too...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ttt

any new pics?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

This lecab is going to be InSaNe!!!!!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Mar 6 2010, 11:53 PM~16816930
> *This lecab is going to be InSaNe!!!!!!!
> *


no doubt about that :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks for all the good words :biggrin: 

I don't know about being the baddest - I just want to build it right and clean ...and to take it up a level from my coupe.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 6 2010, 11:46 PM~16816863
> *ttt
> 
> any new pics?
> *


what up Geoff!

here's a pic with the floors finished and media blasted :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

COOL SHIT HOMIE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 8 2010, 01:46 PM~16829097
> *what up Geoff!
> 
> here's a pic with the floors finished and media blasted  :biggrin:
> ...


its definatley come a long way :biggrin: 

looks really good joe


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 8 2010, 12:46 PM~16829097
> *what up Geoff!
> 
> here's a pic with the floors finished and media blasted  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: The floors look good.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 8 2010, 01:46 PM~16829097
> *what up Geoff!
> 
> here's a pic with the floors finished and media blasted  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 8 2010, 02:46 PM~16829097
> *what up Geoff!
> 
> here's a pic with the floors finished and media blasted  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice and clean  what was all replaced?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 13 2010, 08:48 PM~16882604
> *Nice and clean   what was all replaced?
> *


entire floorpan in one piece from under the rear seat floor braces up to the firewall then rocker to rocker, rear tubs, part of the firewall and all the inner 1/4 work that H+E fabbed up


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

all sealed up :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

baller :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Apr 6 2010, 01:19 PM~17112542
> *baller  :biggrin:
> *


x1000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

TTT  LOOKING KILLER JOE!!!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 6 2010, 02:24 PM~17113069
> *x1000000000 :biggrin:
> *



not quite as big of a baller as you Dave :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

doin shit the right way I see


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Apr 6 2010, 04:07 PM~17113992
> *not quite as big of a baller as you Dave  :biggrin:
> *


this is tru dave probably has gold engraved toilet flush handles along with engraved t/p holdsters wrapped in hundreds...lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Apr 6 2010, 04:07 PM~17113992
> *not quite as big of a baller as you Dave  :biggrin:
> *


I am a poor frenchie living in a shoe box...You have seen my poor way of living first hand. My house is not even worth Joe's toilet in his shop...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 6 2010, 04:50 PM~17114349
> *this is tru dave probably has gold engraved toilet flush handles along with engraved t/p holdsters wrapped in hundreds...lol
> *


damn if you only knew Billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 6 2010, 05:17 PM~17114636
> *damn if you only knew Billy
> *


pics or it wasnt happening...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

just to document it in writing - if I EVER get a feature on my Lecab - its gotta be shot with the HOTTEST Canadian alive today - Bianca Beauchamp


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 13 2010, 01:08 AM~17176340
> *just to document it in writing - if I EVER get a feature on my Lecab - its gotta be shot with the HOTTEST Canadian alive today - Bianca Beauchamp
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: i love this chick.....mmmmmmm  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ttt post some pics of the new 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@May 16 2010, 10:27 PM~17509765
> *ttt post some pics of the new 1 :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

boss hogg approved :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

gettin the belly ready for paint :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

more alignment work










belly should be painted this week, then back to my shop to start fitting the motor/firewall/heater box. 

caddys gotta have AC


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Jun 7 2007, 07:57 AM~8058808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA!!! :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 31 2010, 11:07 AM~17653539
> *more alignment work
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT..Lookin good Joe


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 5 2010, 11:17 AM~17702377
> *TTT..Lookin good Joe
> *


thanks homie...gettin there slowly!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

finally - there's PAINT on the car (belly) :biggrin: 

sorry for the shit phone pics...


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks good pimpin!!!


----------



## MR. Cadillac (Jul 7, 2010)

VERY VERY NICE BRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks for the feedback... :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

belly is painted! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn nice


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 15 2010, 08:27 AM~18052873
> *belly is painted!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9162005
> *sorry - forgot about posting the H+E frame "reinforcement"
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 11 2007, 11:19 AM~9202656
> *Damn Homie, your reinforcement looks even beefy'r than mine !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats all they did, doesnt even seem worth doing anything on the 2nd pic :dunno:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 15 2010, 10:27 AM~18052873
> *belly is painted!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: Damn looking good Joe


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 31 2010, 11:07 AM~17653539
> *more alignment work
> 
> 
> ...


This car is going to be bad ass when done

Did you ever take more pics of this bar(where it bolts in the backside and the bend)


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

looking Good!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

belly looks gooooood.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 17 2010, 01:59 PM~18068989
> *This car is going to be bad ass when done
> 
> Did you ever take more pics of this bar(where it bolts in the backside and the bend)
> ...


fuck - sorry Core - I'll try and get pics next time I'm over there


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

this build is off the charts!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

went by for a visit ....gettin ready to cut n buff :biggrin: 





















PS: sorry Core - I couldnt get that shot - the rack is out and back in storage


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2010, 04:41 PM~18228135
> *went by for a visit ....gettin ready to cut n buff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dis ****** gotta get his floors cut n buffed ...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

you clownin on em Jose' !!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 4 2010, 04:38 PM~18228674
> *dis ****** gotta get his floors cut n buffed ...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

damn! a Le Cab! wanna trade?!?! lol! Nice bro! bad ass build! :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 8 2010, 02:54 AM~18255517
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



sup bean !!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 9 2010, 09:30 PM~18269595
> *sup bean !!
> *


*cut and buff the floor boards.... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking great Joe!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2010, 04:45 PM~18683656
> *Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure I do - gotta check a parts car tomorrow nite n see if theyre still there


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 28 2010, 04:56 PM~18683785
> *pretty sure I do - gotta check a parts car tomorrow nite n see if theyre still there
> *


nevermind - Jerms (vintage1976) got you


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 28 2010, 05:57 PM~18683800
> *nevermind - Jerms (vintage1976) got you
> *


I contacted a bunch of people but it seems as if they are asking a little bit more than I was looking to pay for the pieces I need. I am also looking to trade if possible :dunno:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2010, 05:11 PM~18683954
> *I contacted a bunch of people but it seems as if they are asking a little bit more than I was looking to pay for the pieces I need. I am also looking to trade if possible :dunno:
> *


seriously hit up Jeremy (vintage1976) - his shop is the real Euro Disney - no joke


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 28 2010, 10:32 PM~18686752
> *seriously hit up Jeremy (vintage1976) - his shop is the real Euro Disney - no joke
> *


i sent a pm


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 28 2010, 08:32 PM~18686752
> *seriously hit up Jeremy (vintage1976) - his shop is the real Euro Disney - no joke
> *


hahaha


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2010, 03:41 PM~18228135
> *went by for a visit ....gettin ready to cut n buff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2010, 02:41 PM~18228135
> *went by for a visit ....gettin ready to cut n buff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is motivation I need to start my lecab
Its cool Joe how about next time the racks in


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tops


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

whats new now the snow is on its way?????


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

:worship: dam i need a lecab, very nice build


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by volvo240guy_@Dec 9 2010, 08:53 PM~19287070
> *whats new now the snow is on its way?????
> *


just waitin on the bottom of the doors ...then back to my shop before the snow stays


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

dam she is coming out sick cant wait to see her all done


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

:biggrin: looking good!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Dec 14 2010, 08:39 AM~19322308
> *dam she is coming out sick cant wait to see her all done
> *


what up Abe! Merry Christmas to you, Pops and the Loyalty fams!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 18 2010, 08:29 PM~19363201
> *:biggrin: looking good!
> *


thanks homie - lovin the rear door panels on your build


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

been stockpilin some goodies....

hood ornaments from CCF - perfect re-pops - better than OG. Great work Jas!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

3rd brake light - thanks to Angelo (Paperchaser)


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

NOS speedo from ebay


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

speaker pod option - thanks to Billy (Nameless) :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice Work Joe!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 23 2010, 12:46 PM~19402530
> *been stockpilin some goodies....
> 
> hood ornaments from CCF - perfect re-pops - better than OG. Great work Jas!
> ...


damn those are nice!!!!!!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

:0 :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Nice build! :biggrin:  *


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 23 2010, 10:51 AM~19402553
> *NOS speedo from ebay
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

so does the odometer read 0!?!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

very nice Joe...Merry christmas to you and your family my good friend!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 23 2010, 09:48 AM~19402536
> *3rd brake light - thanks to Angelo (Paperchaser)
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROB BIG DOG , LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING ELSE .
& MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY .


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 23 2010, 10:09 PM~19406438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks - and same to you Dave and Big Ang!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 23 2010, 12:48 PM~19402536
> *3rd brake light - thanks to Angelo (Paperchaser)
> 
> 
> ...


I just got one too!! :h5:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 23 2010, 10:41 AM~19402495
> *thanks homie - lovin the rear door panels on your build
> *


Thanks man! cars in paint now!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 1 2011, 10:51 PM~19477280
> *Thanks man! cars in paint now!
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Just read through all 36 pages. Awesome build, your body man is really good!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 2 2011, 02:06 PM~19481606
> *Just read through all 36 pages. Awesome build, your body man is really good!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

doors are finally done...came out perfect :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

trunk lid too


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

TTT

Very nice build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

:thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

booked for paint next month... :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 17 2011, 10:51 AM~19893034
> *booked for paint next month... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

SUp Joe, shits lookin good...

yeah i think you have a white header at the shop, i'll look tomarrow and hit you up.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

more progress...gettin closer :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

love this build homie!

keep up the good work and pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

nice


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks fellas :biggrin: 

what up Pat! :wave:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

gettin real close to paint... :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 4 2011, 04:51 PM~20257673
> *gettin real close to paint... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! do u have pics of what H&E did for rain drip rails? just curious. thanks man and keep up the good work!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 4 2011, 10:25 PM~20260289
> *looks good! do u have pics of what H&E did for rain drip rails? just curious. thanks man and keep up the good work!
> *


its a plastic/fibreglass rail that send water into the rear window well (sorta) - mine's all dry rotted. you can see it in this pic










there's gotta be a better way? :dunno:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 4 2011, 03:51 PM~20257673
> *gettin real close to paint... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Joe, looks good i know your ready to see paint, shit i know im ready to see your car in paint


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good bro!!!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 5 2011, 12:30 PM~20265024
> *its a plastic/fibreglass rail that send water into the rear window well (sorta) - mine's all dry rotted. you can see it in this pic
> 
> 
> ...


ya the idea is to send it into the front of the 1/4s and then they drain out the bottom of the 1/4s....kinda how your door manages water. i posted pics of how i did mine in my build if your curious...no ****! my hole bucket are is set up alot different though.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Great Build! :thumbsup: 

Did you say what color your goin with yet? I didn't notice...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Apr 6 2011, 10:57 AM~20273038
> *Great Build! :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you say what color your goin with yet? I didn't notice...
> *


thanks!

black w/ dark tan top, interior and side moldings


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

NICE BUILD JOE AND NICE MEETING YOU LAST WEEK.

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 27 2011, 08:49 PM~20434827
> *NICE BUILD JOE AND NICE MEETING YOU LAST WEEK.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Marty - was great meeting you ...and checking out that clean ass Paris. Never seen one in real life!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

So anything special happen while you were away?

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 27 2011, 10:42 PM~20435962
> *So anything special happen while you were away?
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tight


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

gettin ready to do the damn thang


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 3 2011, 09:20 PM~20478362
> *gettin ready to do the damn thang
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 3 2011, 05:20 PM~20478362
> *gettin ready to do the damn thang
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 3 2011, 07:20 PM~20478362
> *gettin ready to do the damn thang
> 
> 
> ...


 that shop is crazy clean , w :wow: w


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 5 2011, 09:23 PM~20493387
> *that shop is crazy clean , w :wow: w
> *


yeah, we spent the weekend cleanin up the back of my shop







































































yeah right !
:wow:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 3 2011, 07:20 PM~20478362
> *gettin ready to do the damn thang
> 
> 
> ...


with a shop like that, how can cars NOT come out clean!!!!! :wow:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 5 2011, 08:23 PM~20493387
> *that shop is crazy clean , w :wow: w
> *



About to say the same thing.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 5 2011, 08:23 PM~20493387
> *that shop is crazy clean , w :wow: w
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 5 2011, 10:54 PM~20494061
> *with a shop like that, how can cars NOT come out clean!!!!! :wow:
> *


x99999 !!!! looking good!!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 3 2011, 06:20 PM~20478362
> *gettin ready to do the damn thang
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

x2 :drama:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

sneak peak :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:0 That's nice. Haven't been in here in a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 12 2011, 11:25 AM~20538203
> *sneak peak  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 12 2011, 11:25 AM~20538203
> *sneak peak  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 12 2011, 03:25 PM~20538203
> *sneak peak  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 3 2011, 08:20 PM~20478362
> *gettin ready to do the damn thang
> 
> 
> ...




Joe i think i have an idea where ur car is at :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

wow Joe that LeCab will be flawless!!! :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 12 2011, 01:25 PM~20538203
> *sneak peak  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:
It's comin out good :yes:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 12 2011, 12:25 PM~20538203
> *sneak peak  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wow.... nice ass place to work in bro!!!! :yes: :boink:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 17 2011, 11:15 PM~20576099
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin immaculate shop...lookin good Joe cant wait to see it come together :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 18 2011, 12:15 AM~20576099
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


jOE SHES GONNA BE ONE SICK CREATION....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

yeah this shop is unreal. top $ restorations. We rented out booth time and they gave us the prep area too. There's 2 other 64 rags (lolos) getting restored there now too


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

more wet...


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Its always a good sign when you can use your trunk for a mirror!lol
That shit is CLEAN! can't wait to see it put back together.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 18 2011, 04:14 PM~20580444
> *more wet...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dammm... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 18 2011, 06:14 PM~20580444
> *more wet...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn that bitch is wet


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 18 2011, 05:14 PM~20580444
> *more wet...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 18 2011, 06:14 PM~20580444
> *more wet...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 18 2011, 06:14 PM~20580444
> *more wet...
> 
> 
> ...



wow, straight and wet!!!! looks great


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 18 2011, 07:14 PM~20580444
> *more wet...
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 24 2011, 08:42 AM~20618030
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 27 2007, 05:34 PM~7365026
> *thanks Asif - its gonna be prob 2 years before she's done
> *



Right on track !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

...that sounds like my time !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

wow....paint looks wet as hell Joe....definatelly gona be another quality ride knowing how you roll :biggrin: exept this time you have to bust out your cap so your shit dont burn in the sun


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 24 2011, 01:23 PM~20618547
> *Right on track !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


he's gonna call you


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 24 2011, 11:42 AM~20618030
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm paint :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

that facility is spotless !... :0


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

[


> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 24 2011, 06:08 PM~20619996
> *he's gonna call you
> *


He called today, but his junk ass motorola brick phone kept breaking up. I [/I]think_ hes coming friday...

:dunno: :dunno: hno: hno: :werd:_


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nice progress.... seeing color on the body sure helps the process!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 25 2011, 01:37 PM~20625710
> *that facility is spotless !... :0
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 24 2011, 02:23 PM~20618547
> *Right on track !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


what i meant was, saying it be done in 2 years and taking 4 !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks Asif - its gonna be prob 2 years before she's done
[/quote]


Definitely going to be worth the wait :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 25 2011, 08:25 PM~20628657
> *what i meant was, saying it be done in 2 years and taking 4 !!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

sneak peak :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:wow: :drama:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 25 2011, 10:34 PM~20629923
> *sneak peak  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 25 2011, 10:36 PM~20629943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You either have a GREAT paint hookup, skills on your own, or DEEP pockets, cause it ain't cheap or easy to make black look THAT straight...

Nice work... This is gonna be a hard LeCab to mess with...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 25 2011, 10:36 PM~20629943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 18 2011, 06:14 PM~20580444
> *more wet...
> 
> 
> ...



VERY nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

rubbin out the clear


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 26 2011, 09:31 AM~20632158
> *You either have a GREAT paint hookup, skills on your own, or DEEP pockets, cause it ain't cheap or easy to make black look THAT straight...
> 
> Nice work... This is gonna be a hard LeCab to mess with...
> *


I've got a crazy good paint hookup...he also painted my gold coupe. dude has skills. I have no real skills in the paint dept at all ...so I'm paying for what I'm getting. alot of prep work to set up for black, and a ton more sanding/clearing. i'm lucky i got a guy that has a huge attention/obsession to detail at this stage..and even luckier his good friend can lay some paint


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 26 2011, 08:10 PM~20637547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good!!!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 27 2011, 12:15 AM~20637588
> *I've got a crazy good paint hookup...he also painted my gold coupe. dude has skills. I have no real skills in the paint dept at all ...so I'm paying for what I'm getting. alot of prep work to set up for black, and a ton more sanding/clearing. i'm lucky i got a guy that has a huge attention/obsession to detail at this stage..and even luckier his good friend can lay some paint
> *



meeting went good today... will find out after he has a couple beers !!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 27 2011, 12:10 AM~20637547
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOD DAMN JOE.....that is just amazing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@May 28 2011, 08:36 AM~20646127
> *GOD DAMN JOE.....that is just amazing. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 25 2011, 11:36 PM~20629943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit looks niiiiiice!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

freshh!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

looking good joe!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks fellas! 

getting ready for the last coat of clear










and I wanted to preserve the og paint (with the H+E tag) on the door. will be a clean red line, then cleared over


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

84caddy said:


> thanks fellas!
> 
> getting ready for the last coat of clear
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

84caddy said:


> thanks fellas!
> 
> getting ready for the last coat of clear
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

84caddy said:


> thanks fellas!
> 
> getting ready for the last coat of clear
> 
> ...




nice touch


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

graham said:


> nice touch


WERD on that.... I can't WAIT to see this one come together. 

U goin triple black on this one or diff color frame and/or interior?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Clean !


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> WERD on that.... I can't WAIT to see this one come together.
> 
> U goin triple black on this one or diff color frame and/or interior?


black w/ dark tan side panels, int and top


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

2nd coat of clear and doors back on


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

84caddy said:


> 2nd coat of clear and doors back on



That's gonna be so raw when it's done. What's next?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

reflection off the trunk lid


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid




GAD DAMMM !!!!!

YO !!! I got a call back !!!! imma call you in a min


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

84caddy said:


> 2nd coat of clear and doors back on


:fool2:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

paint looks siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid


Real nice job!!!!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Real nice....gotta love black


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

not only is the car nice but the shop is clean ass hell!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid




you installed a mirror on your trunk?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid



shit!....


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

and its not even cut n buffed yet, right? just cleared , wet sanded n re-cleared


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

84caddy said:


> 2nd coat of clear and doors back on





84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid


:thumbsup:MAN THATS ON HELL OF A PAINT JOB!!!! SICK!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

84caddy said:


> thanks fellas!
> 
> getting ready for the last coat of clear
> 
> ...


I see you want to make sure that nobody says it is a Coupe conversion with clearing that tag Great idea Joe and top notch build up!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid


Fawwwwwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkkk


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

84caddy said:


> thanks fellas!
> 
> getting ready for the last coat of clear
> 
> ...


wow looks amazing..i can't wait to see it done..


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Damn homie Black&Tan thats nice, I hope you throw some Gold in there, Raising the Bar!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

nice!


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

84caddy said:


> thanks fellas!
> 
> getting ready for the last coat of clear
> 
> ...


Its getting there, almost close


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid


:nicoderm:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

CUZICAN said:


> That's gonna be so raw when it's done. What's next?


thanks!  

workin on the frame and int....and chrome


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> I see you want to make sure that nobody says it is a Coupe conversion with clearing that tag Great idea Joe and top notch build up!!


thanks Dave! 

nah not really...a conversion is real easy to spot. just wanted to preserve some of the og history you know?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

graham said:


> you installed a mirror on your trunk?


:biggrin: what up Graham! you get all that sorted out with your bigbody?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

topless65 said:


> wow looks amazing..i can't wait to see it done..


thanks Camille - when you postin up your build thread? I hear its gettin close......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

84caddy said:


> thanks Dave!
> 
> nah not really...a conversion is real easy to spot. just wanted to preserve some of the og history you know?


cool...Well this Lecab is gonna amazing!!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

84caddy said:


> :biggrin: what up Graham! you get all that sorted out with your bigbody?


working on it. after brakes , just needs a couple small things . would like to get a new drivers side dr pillar in dark burgandy.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real nice!!!!!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

LOOOOKING GOOD!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid




WOW! i can see your finger print:run:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

84caddy said:


> 2nd coat of clear and doors back on


this mofo looks badd ass already
!!
:drama:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Don't know if you got a chrome radiator support yet, I have one for sale. Here's the link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/311295-80-92-cadillac-chrome-radiator-support.html


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr Minnesota said:


> Don't know if you got a chrome radiator support yet, I have one for sale. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/311295-80-92-cadillac-chrome-radiator-support.html


thats what you need :yes:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

To The Top!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_*TTt with this LeCab dont give up on this project homie, its really comN along nice *_


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Gona b fucken sick.!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

whats up whats new with the ride?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> whats up whats new with the ride?


fitting the glass n top...and getting the motor/frame crossmember shit fig'd out


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> _*TTt with this LeCab dont give up on this project homie, its really comN along nice *_



fuck it joe...you should just give up now.


mroe time for my shitbox


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

84caddy said:


> reflection off the trunk lid


more cars need to be on point like this with there body work :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests):roflmao::no:


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

TTT NICE WORK!!!! KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTexan (Dec 19, 2011)

Post some updated pics....dying to see the progress TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BigTexan said:


> Post some updated pics....dying to see the progress TTT


x2!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

nice build joe..


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

some updates...Pete (Westside Hydraulics) is starting on the 90 frame...

droppin off for sandblast











all clean 










and up on the rotisserie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Bump


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

84caddy said:


> some updates...Pete (Westside Hydraulics) is starting on the 90 frame...
> 
> droppin off for sandblast
> 
> ...


there you go ! sup joe , im working on few sets of moldings and think i got some rear armrests for ya from the old brown coupe?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

another HUGE piece of the puzzle...the STS northstar is a front sump pan, which makes it impossible to clear the x-member. Thanks to Alan at CHRF, he let us in an a lil secret...the XLR northstar pan is a rear sump, and with some more help from Pete at Westside....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

brett said:


> there you go ! sup joe , im working on few sets of moldings and think i got some rear armrests for ya from the old brown coupe?


what up Brett! how's the lecab coming?

yeah I still need the armrests and rear panels outta that coupe!

I'm gonna come see you soon...have 2 limo moldings already...and need the behind the door ones made up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh yeah


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

More !!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

sup fellas, should have some more frame pics for ya toward end of week. we on a mission !!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real nice!!


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

all i can say wow!!!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice..


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

new pics ? ..... awesome build !


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

84caddy said:


> thanks fellas!
> 
> getting ready for the last coat of clear
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Pete puttin in work....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

84caddy said:


> Pete puttin in work....


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice welds Peter!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

looks amazing Joe!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Nice ...!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

5DEUCE said:


> Nice welds Peter!!


thanx adam

...maybe one day I'll be able to do some "quality" work too...someday


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> thanx adam
> 
> ...maybe one day I'll be able to do some "quality" work too...someday


Lol.... I don't think you have to worry about anything in that department !


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

84caddy said:


> Pete puttin in work....





84caddy said:


>


good shit


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:bowrofl:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

wassup there uncle angelo? how u been? wazz crackin?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

westsidehydros said:


> wassup there uncle angelo? how u been? wazz crackin?


what up my BROTHER . I'm good , how about you & the wifey & your little 1


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Fuse33 (Jun 23, 2009)

I snuck in the shop while stealing toilet paper for my apartment and loaded the rear tail section with a double order of wings from Coles... its gonna hit bumper.. I will straight up trade you for the Ukrainian ??? deal ?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Fuse33 said:


> I snuck in the shop while stealing toilet paper for my apartment and loaded the rear tail section with a double order of wings from Coles... its gonna hit bumper.. I will straight up trade you for the Ukrainian ??? deal ?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fuse33 (Jun 23, 2009)

84caddy said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

84caddy said:


>


very nice Pete...Joe's Lecab is going to be absolutely gorgeous!!uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Getting closer frame looking bad ass


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

May 1 2008 - July 25 2012. She's finally back home


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

muthfuckas allready got his trophys all lined up, no need to even finish it !!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

84caddy said:


> May 1 2008 - July 25 2012. She's finally back home


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

84caddy said:


> May 1 2008 - July 25 2012. She's finally back home


uffin:uffin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> muthfuckas allready got his trophys all lined up, no need to even finish it !!!!
> :thumbsup:


:rofl::thumbsup:

damn that black looks good! your a brave man.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

looks good Joe!! always good to have your shit home


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

84caddy said:


> May 1 2008 - July 25 2012. She's finally back home


baller shit posted up next to the daily lecab , welcome home


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> muthfuckas allready got his trophys all lined up, no need to even finish it !!!!
> :thumbsup:


There ain't enough


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Bump


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

t t t!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)

:wow: wow ... first time in here bro , and I'm hooked ... any updates ?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

hes making it into a donk:banghead:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

just kiddin:biggrin:


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

just went tru the whole topic all i can say is.....GODDDDDAMMMMM!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

84caddy said:


> May 1 2008 - July 25 2012. She's finally back home


Hey Joe, I love the ride and the process, can't wait to see it in person. But in our TP Show in June 2010, you came in that white one Le Cab, I thought it was the same car  I realized there are two of them now that you have I guess, right?

Wanna give one as a donation? Just joking 

Great cars bro, I love those rides. Still have the white one?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

84caddy said:


> May 1 2008 - July 25 2012. She's finally back home



Damm!!...nice build...and the car was found local


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

control arms - built by Pete at westside hydraulics buffalo, chrome by Brent (Mr Impala)


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ttt for the 'northstar"


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

84caddy said:


> control arms - built by Pete at westside hydraulics buffalo, chrome by Brent (Mr Impala)
> 
> View attachment 714890


Looking Great Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

84caddy said:


> control arms - built by Pete at westside hydraulics buffalo, chrome by Brent (Mr Impala)
> 
> View attachment 714890


looking good Joe!!!uffin:


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Bump


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for my good friend Joe! Car will be off the hook when it comes out!!uffin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Keeping it going


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wheres the progress pics at aye??


----------

